# ^The person above you



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

Say something about the person posting above you.


----------



## vanity (Jan 31, 2004)

^ Britney Spears and Jason (who?) Alexander's lovechild.^

...hit me Satan one more time....


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

^probably has the longest hair on the forum.


----------



## vanity (Jan 31, 2004)

^ Has played himself in countless B movies.^


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 31, 2004)

^looks kinda like john stamos


----------



## vanity (Jan 31, 2004)

^looks kinda like J'Lo^


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## vanity (Jan 31, 2004)

^smells kinda like sulphur^


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

^reminds me of a 70's porno star!


----------



## vanity (Jan 31, 2004)

^was a 70's p(horn) star^


----------



## supertech (Jan 31, 2004)

^Probable looks at himself in the mirror alot^


----------



## vanity (Jan 31, 2004)

^Is probably right^.


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2004)

Rock Star!


----------



## vanity (Jan 31, 2004)

^Ditto^


----------



## derekisdman (Jan 31, 2004)

Comedian


----------



## firestorm (Jan 31, 2004)

built Chevy Tuff going by Avi pic there Derek.  (although I personnally own a GMC and a Ford)


----------



## Jenny (Jan 31, 2004)

^Fire is a sweet sweet guy with a big heart. He's a hottie too


----------



## Jenny (Jan 31, 2004)

Er.. in 80ies pants


----------



## firestorm (Jan 31, 2004)

Jenny is georgous gal with one hell of a magnetic personality and that would stand true no matter what YEAR IT IS SMARTY!!!  80's pants. hahahaha


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Feb 1, 2004)

^Posts in threads he hates to see on Page 1.


----------



## Vieope (Feb 1, 2004)

^_ .. wants to hit 1000000 posts, some of them very interesting._


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 1, 2004)

^ Is in a land of gorgeous women laying on Da Beach


----------



## Vieope (Feb 1, 2004)

^_..is right about that and is invited to visit Brazil. _


----------



## Vieope (Feb 1, 2004)

^._.is the most smart, beautiful, extraordinary, fantastic, amazing, groundbreaking, kind, perfect person on earth. _


----------



## Vieope (Feb 1, 2004)

^.. _very self-centered individual._


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

^Is enjoying the summer^


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2004)

^is a philosopher^


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

^is a sweetie


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 1, 2004)

^is fantasized about by many male IM'ers


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2004)

^has a great bi and forearm pic!


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 1, 2004)

^is a great down to earth guy


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 1, 2004)

^realizes SoCal is where it's at...


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 1, 2004)

^is one lucky mofo to live in the OC


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 1, 2004)

^is a Master P fan


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 1, 2004)

^is a fan of hot girls


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 1, 2004)

^has got some good quotes in his sig


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

^made me blush


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 1, 2004)

^made me have to take a cold shower


----------



## atherjen (Feb 1, 2004)

^ has some killer guns!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2004)

^is very supportive!


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 1, 2004)

stole my chance to ^atherjen


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

^Isnt kidding^


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

^Is holding a hot girl in his avatar^


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2004)

^was ripped when i saw him


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

^was looking good in DC^


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

^has a gorgeous gf and a sometimes off sense of humor


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

^Is right on both counts  ^


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Eats junky pizza


----------



## Eggs (Feb 1, 2004)

^Eats more junky pizza than I do  ^


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

^is nicer to his girl than textboy is to me


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

^is addicted to diet soda


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

^is forever putting off taking before pics


----------



## derekisdman (Feb 1, 2004)

Is spamming herself


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 1, 2004)

^apparently is DaMan...


----------



## vanity (Feb 1, 2004)

^American Pioneer of time-lapse photography. 

(Has cameras taking self pics every 30 seconds just incase there's been new growth while he wasn't looking.)


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

^should model


----------



## vanity (Feb 1, 2004)

^ Is cuter than I am


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2004)

^Awesome to whore with!!


----------



## heeholler (Feb 1, 2004)

^ All aroud good guy! ^


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2004)

^ One hell of a brave fellow!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 1, 2004)

^is going to kick butt at his comp!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

^looks amazing and should not stop posting in my journal LOL


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2004)

Sweet as honey and should realize this!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

^sweet as cottage cheese ice cream LOL


----------



## heeholler (Feb 1, 2004)

^ Is not only a postwhore, but a hell of a nice guy! ^


----------



## heeholler (Feb 1, 2004)

That was meant for david, you posted ahead of me GBC!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

^slow


----------



## heeholler (Feb 1, 2004)

^ Sweet ^


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

^making me feel bad lol


----------



## Flex (Feb 1, 2004)

^puts J-Lo to shame

"I'm still, I'm still greeky from the block"


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

^just as blind as the other IM men


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2004)

^underestimates herself


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

^doesnt realize im just bein realistic..


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2004)

^needs a hug (hug)


----------



## derekisdman (Feb 1, 2004)

^Likes Lord Of The Rings

Vanity's mayo comment was the best of all time.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> ^Posts in threads he hates to see on Page 1.



HAHAHAHA  OK Touche' Satan. ya got me there.  But that is probably because this was  a NEW thread for me. I must have missed it's original debut because it got sent to page 2 by your filling up page 1 with old ones that week.  hahahahaha


----------



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2004)

all the guys with the execption of Vanity are homos cause all you do is compliment each other. hahahaha   Eggs expecially!!!  hahahaha   Just kidding boys.
Ok back to the game....
Derek... Still ripped as all hell and looks awesome.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 1, 2004)

^looks like he's about to fly in one of his back pics


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 1, 2004)

^is one of the hottest females on this site..no matter what she thinks


----------



## Flex (Feb 1, 2004)

^Knows Muhammad Ali is the 1st Bad Ass Motherf@cker


----------



## derekisdman (Feb 1, 2004)

^Is a modest big dude who's gonna be happy cause pats are gonna win


----------



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2004)

sheeit I keep following Derek!!!! What the .......!!!!  OK I'm skipping over you this time D.

Thank you Sexy Greek lady... I'd have better chance to get air (fly) if I could drop some more damn bodyfat but I've having a difficult time as of late.  Damn.
Otay,, back to the game...
FLEX:   LOOKING BEEFY IN HIS PICS. Good work dude a roonie!  Your not juicing are you young man?  I see some acne on the back there!!!  You better not let me catch you on that junk or your going over my knee young man.


----------



## derekisdman (Feb 1, 2004)

^ Is an awesome guy and should change his name to fireisdman.

Heh after that one fire i'm sure if flex is using he will stop immedietely in fear of the knee.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2004)

Awww Derek that was so nice of you... ok I'm a bit sensitive right now since watching that movie...RADIO starrring Ed Harris and Cuba Gooding Jr.  What a great film.  See it if you have the chance.  
OK OK again,,gack to the game:
Derek: wishing I had his lean body fat percentage. Has a very kind personality and humerous at times also.


----------



## Rissole (Feb 1, 2004)

^Is a top notch fella i would love to meet someday and train in his basement


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 1, 2004)

^  seems like a nice guy with a cute daughter.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2004)

Is a hottie with a beautiful smile.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2004)

Ris,, one heck of a nice guy whom I'd be honored to bring into my Iron den.  Let him show me how it's done down under.


----------



## gr81 (Feb 1, 2004)

^^is one of my best buddies on IM and is currently in an ebonics class with me. lol


----------



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2004)

Is one of my very closest friends here.  I think of him as my long lost brothas from the hood and has taught me loads about music as well as some other things.  He is one awesome guy without a doubt.


----------



## Flex (Feb 1, 2004)

^^(2 guys above) are both awesome guys. Real down to earth, straight talkin, hard hittin bros.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2004)

Word Flex same goes for you dawg.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2004)

^ awesome guy with great training advice


----------



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2004)

Awesome guy whom I admire for his determination, dedication and motivation.  Rocky keeps plugging away on the online comp and making fantastic headway.  I'm very proud of his hard work and his constant support to everyone involved.  He has a heart of gold and would help anyone in need.  A guy to be admired without a doubt.  I also consider him a friend not an internet acquaintance.


----------



## gr81 (Feb 1, 2004)

^^These guys above me, both Rock and Fire really didn't like the gr81 to begin with, in fact I got in arguements with both them. Just goes to show you what we learn when you give people a second glance, yes fellas. ha ha


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 1, 2004)

^one of the coolest, most down to earth guys i have ever talked to my entire life..i respect him for what he stands for and feel like i know him personally...wassup Aaron?


----------



## derekisdman (Feb 1, 2004)

^Both two above me: good guys who need to get some pics up! ;p


----------



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2004)

I second that Derek.  The only one of the gr8 man is him smoking a doobie.  why I aughta!!!!  And the Oakster is invisisble and really needs to get a pic up.


----------



## Flex (Feb 1, 2004)

^Dkis-a good bro who is happy our boy from Michigan quarterbacked another Superbowl victory


----------



## derekisdman (Feb 1, 2004)

Heh hell yeah, I won a good $5


----------



## Arthur2004 (Feb 1, 2004)

^is white


----------



## Jenny (Feb 1, 2004)

^Is pretty unknown to me, but has a good bicep


----------



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2004)

has a boyfriend with a temper I see (in another thread) hahahaha


----------



## Arthur2004 (Feb 1, 2004)

^wears pajamas


----------



## Jenny (Feb 1, 2004)

^ Has a Knight's name


----------



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2004)

Oh Arthur don't let those guys influence you.  They were tiger stripe bike shorts not jammies.   My jammies are the one piece with the feet.  you know what I'm talking about right  you step into them and they cover you from your feet to your neck and zipper up the front.  They ROCK!! YEAAA!!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2004)

JENNY has a Swedish Accent which I bet sounds awefully sexy!!! lol


----------



## Jenny (Feb 2, 2004)

^Fire is right  My accent sorta fades out when I've been spending more than a few days speaking with Justin and it's not that bad


----------



## firestorm (Feb 2, 2004)

you mean,, not that good... your accent is "good" not a bad thing.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 2, 2004)

^Agrees with Fire, Jenny has a sexy accent.  Of course, then again, even when she speaks English without much of an accent she has a sexy voice


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 2, 2004)

^eats all he can eat in a mess hall!


----------



## Flex (Feb 2, 2004)

^is a big fan of LOTR


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 2, 2004)

^is just big


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 2, 2004)

^ is very pretty and smart
(brains and beauty, sigh)


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 2, 2004)

^brown noser like the rest

jk lol *blush*


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 2, 2004)

^ and funny


----------



## Flex (Feb 2, 2004)

^isnt a brown noser. GBC just doesnt give herself enough credit


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 2, 2004)

^awesome, knowledgeable guy that loves the PATS and
   speaks the truth about GBC...


----------



## Flex (Feb 2, 2004)

(thanks DF) ^ a good kid that is probably upset that Josh Boone went to UConn instead of becoming a Terp.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 2, 2004)

^Will one day win the Olympia!


----------



## Flex (Feb 2, 2004)

^is hopefully a psychic that never predicts wrong 
but definitely a good, fun guy


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 2, 2004)

^has a nice build


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 2, 2004)

^My girl!  And someone I admire!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 2, 2004)

^A great person to have lunch with


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 2, 2004)

^is fine and has one lucky b/f


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 2, 2004)

^another good person to whore with!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 2, 2004)

^Post whore


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 2, 2004)

^Heartbreaker


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 2, 2004)

^Heart Throbber


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 2, 2004)

^Beautiful, sexy tease


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 2, 2004)

^Intelligent hunk who knows what's best


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 2, 2004)

^Hahahah, LOL!!! While my comments are completely serious, I'm afraid Babsie has entered a fantasy world! LOL 

Looks awesome in Overalls! (is that what they are called?)


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 2, 2004)

^Under estimates quality


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 2, 2004)

^Is going to the gym.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 2, 2004)

^Likes to post songs  Have fun at the gym!!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 2, 2004)

^Is a major post ho!!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2004)

^Has one BIG husband


----------



## vanity (Feb 2, 2004)

^ is online.


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 2, 2004)

^ is very observant


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2004)

^is censored

Edit: ^beat me to the post!


----------



## Rissole (Feb 2, 2004)

^ is ~Achieving Perfection~


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 2, 2004)

^wishes he was "down under" J'bo


----------



## Rissole (Feb 2, 2004)

^is a funny guy (but wrong )


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2004)

^is hella funny!

EDIT: Beat again


----------



## Rissole (Feb 2, 2004)

^ thinks i am funny


----------



## Rissole (Feb 2, 2004)

^ is laughing at preM


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 2, 2004)

^is still celebrating PAT's victory


----------



## Rissole (Feb 2, 2004)

^ is too slow


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2004)

^posts too fast!


----------



## Rissole (Feb 2, 2004)

^is still celebrating PAT's victory


----------



## Rissole (Feb 2, 2004)

^


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2004)

^likes tuna


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 2, 2004)

^is fast on the draw


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2004)

^is from Maryland


----------



## Rissole (Feb 2, 2004)

^ cleans up the action

*DOH*


----------



## Rissole (Feb 2, 2004)

^hates tuna


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2004)

^but still eats it


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2004)

^needs to heat up food


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 2, 2004)

^must root for Huskies B-Ball now that football is over


----------



## Eggs (Feb 2, 2004)

^ Is still hiding from her.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 2, 2004)

^ Is voting (check link  )


----------



## Rissole (Feb 2, 2004)

^ gives good advice


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2004)

^has BIG guns


----------



## Eggs (Feb 2, 2004)

^needs to specify which one... right smiley boy?


----------



## Eggs (Feb 2, 2004)

^ Knows Premier is really Prince in disguise


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2004)

^needs to support the cause

im to slow for Rissole


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2004)

^is LOL


----------



## Eggs (Feb 2, 2004)

^ Changed his txt, dirty!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 2, 2004)

^ Now doesnt make sense


----------



## Rissole (Feb 2, 2004)

^ is too slow for me


----------



## Eggs (Feb 2, 2004)

^ Will support the cause one of these days probably.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2004)

^cracks me up


----------



## Rissole (Feb 2, 2004)

^ is also too slow


----------



## Rissole (Feb 2, 2004)

^ is slow too


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 2, 2004)

^is funny as hell


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2004)

^says hoody hoo


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 2, 2004)

^looks like spiderman


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2004)

^is slooooow


----------



## Rissole (Feb 2, 2004)

^is someone i should get to know better


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 2, 2004)

oops


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2004)

^is dreaming


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2004)

^is scared


----------



## Eggs (Feb 2, 2004)

^Knows that this page is full of a bunch of slow foos.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 2, 2004)

^is confusing


----------



## Eggs (Feb 2, 2004)

^Thinks Premier talks to himself too much.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 2, 2004)

^is sayin to herself


----------



## Eggs (Feb 2, 2004)

^Is increasing their post count quite nicely with this whore-a-long.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 2, 2004)

^Thinks Greek keeps bumping in and ruining his posts


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2004)

^is absolutely right!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 2, 2004)

^needs to be cracked


----------



## Eggs (Feb 2, 2004)

^Thinks that Eggs should be cracked and not Premier


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 2, 2004)

^thinks eggs and premi need to hush


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2004)

^makes no sence... needs to re-read rules!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 2, 2004)

^ IS right.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 2, 2004)

^expects too much from a blonde


----------



## Eggs (Feb 2, 2004)

^Is blonde.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 2, 2004)

^Is cracked.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 2, 2004)

^captain obvious


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2004)

^likes eggs


----------



## Eggs (Feb 2, 2004)

^Joins Eggs in thinking Greek is more cracked


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2004)

^is right lol


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2004)

^is gonna get in trouble


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 2, 2004)

^should stop repeating "is right"


----------



## Eggs (Feb 2, 2004)

^ Is right.


----------



## vanity (Feb 2, 2004)

has a picture of janet's saggy boobie as desktop wallpaper


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 2, 2004)

^mean!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 2, 2004)

^ Doesnt have a pic of Janets boobs.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 2, 2004)

oops! ^cute!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 2, 2004)

^GRRRR


----------



## Eggs (Feb 2, 2004)

^ Growls?


----------



## Eggs (Feb 2, 2004)

^ Needs to study.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 2, 2004)

^ says bye til later!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 2, 2004)

^good riddance!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 2, 2004)

Is gone for now but I'm here NOW  yeaaay!!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 2, 2004)

<wonders who keeps deleting and editing posts


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2004)

^is never on IM...


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 2, 2004)

^hey firestorm


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2004)

^is always BEATING me to posting!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 2, 2004)

^ Needs to pick on Greek some.


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 2, 2004)

^needs to be with Jenny


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 2, 2004)

^needs to not *egg* people on


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 2, 2004)

^needs to type faster lol


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2004)

^Is s-l-o-w...

*shit*


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 2, 2004)

^is talkin bout Greeky


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2004)

^is right


----------



## Eggs (Feb 2, 2004)

^ Is right about Eggs being with Jenny


----------



## Eggs (Feb 2, 2004)

^ Is a tad slow


----------



## Eggs (Feb 2, 2004)

^ Needs to be with her either way


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2004)

^voted today


----------



## Eggs (Feb 2, 2004)

^ Is right on


----------



## Arthur2004 (Feb 2, 2004)

^Is Hiding behind Jenny in his avatar


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2004)

^is ripped!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 2, 2004)

^get 100 email notices from Rocks Whoring Thread


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2004)

^is wrong!  The other day it was 371 when I forgot to unsubscribe


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 2, 2004)

^cracks me up!!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 2, 2004)

^ Has a helluva thread


----------



## Eggs (Feb 2, 2004)

^ Is going to dinner, talk to you later everyone!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 2, 2004)

^can smooch talk in Swedish


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2004)

^is post whore god!!


----------



## Arthur2004 (Feb 2, 2004)

^Has started the biggest thread i have ever seen


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2004)

^is confused.... or a slow poster


----------



## Flex (Feb 2, 2004)

^is a cool cat no questjions asked


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2004)

^knows he is talkin about himself LOL


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2004)

^is hungry again....


----------



## Eggs (Feb 2, 2004)

^ eats alot.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 2, 2004)

^ Thinks thats a good sign!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2004)

^doesnt know how fat im getting


----------



## gr81 (Feb 2, 2004)

^was confused when everyone called him firestorm when he joined b/c of his AVI. ha ha


----------



## heeholler (Feb 2, 2004)

^ doesn't know gr81 but I like how he speaks his opinion and doesn't gives a rats ass if people disagree with him. ^


----------



## gr81 (Feb 2, 2004)

thank ya man. ^^ HeeHoller is patriotic and lives in the same state as Firestorm down in Jersey. thats all I know about you man?! Oh and our Bdays are in the same month, August. yah buddy. Its all about us Leo's..


----------



## firestorm (Feb 2, 2004)

has not been around long enough to have seen some of the other whore threads. hahaha


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2004)

^is confusing   And a good father from the locked thread I just read LOL


----------



## firestorm (Feb 2, 2004)

Is confusing because only god knows how all those other posts landed in front of my last one.  That post was to someone saying this was the longest thread he had ever seen.


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 2, 2004)

^is ripped in them pjs


----------



## Flex (Feb 2, 2004)

^doesnt have pics yet, but many would liek to see them....


----------



## Arthur2004 (Feb 2, 2004)

^Thinks he is small in his pics


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 2, 2004)

^ thinks he has a small penis


----------



## Flex (Feb 2, 2004)

^knows he has a small penis 

(haha sorry bro,  you set yourself up and i couldnt resist, it was too easy)


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 2, 2004)

^rents eightdicked monkey porn


----------



## firestorm (Feb 2, 2004)

has pics and is a cutie. If we were both in jail,, I'd let him be my prison bitch.  hahahahahahaha


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 2, 2004)

^has places he prefers to be touched, and places he'd prefer you not touch


----------



## vanity (Feb 2, 2004)

^needs to start working legs.


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 2, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2004)

^making me LOL


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 2, 2004)

^doesn't get half as much sh%# from Vanity as I do


----------



## Flex (Feb 2, 2004)

^has good arm size/shape (hopefully the other one is just as good haha). looks like you got some bigass forearms bro.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 2, 2004)

^has got some overall sick mass... awesome figure...


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2004)

^has a brown spot on his nose


----------



## vanity (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> ^doesn't get half as much sh%# from Vanity as I do




but it's good shit.

you're making good progress preacherman but the world doesn't need yet another guy with a Lou Ferrigno upper body and 
Jimmy Connor legs.


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 2, 2004)

^ needs to get a room with mayo and flex


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 2, 2004)

^needs to finish final fantasy 27 before the sequel comes out...


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 2, 2004)

^ doesn't realize the latest Final Fantasy should be called Charlies Angels


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 2, 2004)

^needs to realize Final Fantasy Tactics, FF3, and FF7 were the best games in the series


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 2, 2004)

^ was using his other arm at time of taking his avatar picture jacking off to FF7


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 2, 2004)

... and was thinking about Chrono Trigger


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2004)

^is obsessed with Mayos arm


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 2, 2004)

^ is obsessed with grown men dressed in blue latex leotard


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2004)

^just mad cuz my avi could beat up yours


----------



## Arthur2004 (Feb 2, 2004)

^trying to achieve perfection


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 2, 2004)

^ name starts with "A"


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 2, 2004)

^ states the obvious


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 2, 2004)

^ has a huge schlong


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> ^ was using his other arm at time of taking his avatar picture jacking off to FF7



HAHAHA


----------



## Arthur2004 (Feb 2, 2004)

^Knows it's true


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 3, 2004)

^knows it's true also


----------



## david (Feb 3, 2004)

^cutie


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2004)

^Likes to knock over drunk old Indians!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 3, 2004)

^Gives me chills


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 3, 2004)

^has great signature lines


----------



## david (Feb 3, 2004)

^ makes men's heart beat faster

(Whoops!  For Babs!)  

DFinest

^ sexually overactive!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2004)

^ I worry about his sexuality


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 3, 2004)

^  has a scary avatar


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 3, 2004)

^Is a HOT lady


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DFINEST *_
> ^has great signature lines




So do you bud!  Thanks


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 3, 2004)

^ is full of all kinds of useful information and a great person!


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> DFinest
> 
> ^ sexually overactive!



I wish 

^looks so sweet, she makes my teeth hurt


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 3, 2004)

always has something nice to say!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 3, 2004)

^Is going to kick butt with her diet


----------



## butterfly (Feb 3, 2004)

^is a beautiful person, inside and out!!!


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 3, 2004)

^is kicking butt with her diet and training


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 3, 2004)

^Will find someone he hasn't found yet


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2004)

^is part of my motivation


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 3, 2004)

^is a whore


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2004)

^should put his previous post back up


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 3, 2004)

^helps people feel better


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2004)

^Is always there for me


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2004)

^Keeps getting called a whore. WTF??!!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 3, 2004)

^knows deep down it's cause he IS one


----------



## Flex (Feb 3, 2004)

^just watched my Pats kick A$$ in the Superbowl in her own hometown


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2004)

^has an awesome AVI!


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 3, 2004)

^dreams about "the shire"


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2004)

^is not a catholic


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 3, 2004)

^has a good memory!


----------



## maddog1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Serious, aspiring, lifting kinda guy


----------



## butterfly (Feb 3, 2004)

^is an understanding guy


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2004)

^says nice things to everyone but poor Rock!  J/K


----------



## butterfly (Feb 3, 2004)

^is a funny guy


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 3, 2004)

^Is a great mother


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2004)

IS A WONDERFUL BEAUTIFUL PERSON AND A TRUE FRIEND WHO I TOTALLY ADMIRE!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2004)

well Mine was meant for BUTTERFLY


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 3, 2004)

^ has a stuck Shift key


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2004)

however for babs-- A Really Awesome girl who I am becoming very close to!! Has A great body & a big heart!


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 3, 2004)

^ is messing up the rhythm


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 3, 2004)

tit is a big butterfly fan also.  Just something about her...


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2004)

is a cool nutty guy


----------



## Flex (Feb 3, 2004)

^ from the avi looks like an absolute cutiepie
(for stacey, not you sorry Crono)


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 3, 2004)

^ you're cute too flex


----------



## Jenny (Feb 3, 2004)

^Is right, Stacey IS a cutie, AND a hottie


----------



## Jenny (Feb 3, 2004)

Damnit Crono


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2004)

keeps me company when I am on night shift


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2004)

is no longer on night shift


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2004)

still has less posts than I do!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 3, 2004)

^is an even bigger ho than Rock


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2004)

is easy with the compliments..


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2004)

^Post whore!! YEAH, I finally got somebody with that


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2004)

suffers from post whore envy..


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2004)

^trembles in fear from the coming whore


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2004)

is making me laugh!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2004)

is laughing from FEAR


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2004)

probably types with an accent!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 3, 2004)

^is into vacationing


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 3, 2004)

^hypocrite bc he makes fun of others for being on the computer when he has been postwhoring himself lately!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 3, 2004)

sorry babsie! ^easy to relate and talk to and very supportive!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 3, 2004)

^is very funny.  Has an outgoing personality......


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2004)

needs a hug!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 3, 2004)

^is a BIG sweet heart..


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2004)

knows how to make a guy blush..


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 3, 2004)

^Should take a picture to prove it


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2004)

would regret looking upon such horror!


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 3, 2004)

^loves midwest steak and home cooked meals..well i have no idea what i'm talkin bout..sup mike


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2004)

actaully does know what he's talking about!

Was'sup, oak!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 3, 2004)

^Adds sarcastic humor to IM.  Very well liked


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2004)

wants to see her inner child come out and play!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 3, 2004)

^thinks IM is a porno site


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 3, 2004)

^is so full of it


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 3, 2004)

^is just teasing


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2004)

^^ if these two ladies above me were in a porno..I'd BUY IT!


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 3, 2004)

^is certainly correct


----------



## gr81 (Feb 3, 2004)

^^shouldn't listen to no limit anymore!! lol


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2004)

^is the Great One


----------



## gr81 (Feb 3, 2004)

^^is a smart boy.  Except the word THE should be in all caps. lol


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2004)

^knows his shit


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2004)

^has a freakishly insane lat spread!  And needs to post pisc of his 190Lb lat spread!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2004)

^is a good guy


pics coming soon.........I gotta get some one to take them for me


----------



## x~factor (Feb 3, 2004)

^need to visit his old friend at work...

*for those who don't know that is me*


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2004)

^ray, you SOB come into the city and wokrout with me and YAN!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 3, 2004)

^offers well explained advice!!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 3, 2004)

is an awesome athlete with abs to die for!!!  And a SWEETIE to boot!


----------



## Flex (Feb 3, 2004)

^is one Bad Ass Chick


----------



## Flex (Feb 3, 2004)

^that was for AJ, but now you too Saphire


----------



## atherjen (Feb 3, 2004)

^can eat like a pig and not get fat!!


----------



## Flex (Feb 3, 2004)

^is gonna open a 6pack of whoop ass at her first comp

^^(regarding myself), can eat like a pig and not get big either


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2004)

^wise guy


----------



## Arthur2004 (Feb 3, 2004)

^Is going to DisneyLand


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2004)

^is waaay off!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 3, 2004)

^has less posts than me


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2004)

^is poster friendly


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2004)

^needs to heat up meal


----------



## Arthur2004 (Feb 3, 2004)

lol.. i meant that for flex


^aint going to DisneyLand


----------



## Eggs (Feb 3, 2004)

^is phat


----------



## Eggs (Feb 3, 2004)

^ is skinny


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2004)

LOL!  ^is a


----------



## Flex (Feb 3, 2004)

^is NOT a mormon. He's a buddhist.


----------



## Flex (Feb 3, 2004)

^has a faster metabolism than the entire Kenyan marathon team


----------



## Rissole (Feb 3, 2004)

^ needs a haircut


----------



## Eggs (Feb 3, 2004)

^ is not a Buddhist.


----------



## Rissole (Feb 3, 2004)

^is correct


----------



## Eggs (Feb 3, 2004)

^ Is in a band.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 3, 2004)

^ cant find his bloody cell phone.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 3, 2004)

^ is going back to studying.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 3, 2004)

^talks about studying too much


----------



## atherjen (Feb 3, 2004)

^is such a sweetie! wish I could meet her someday!


----------



## Rissole (Feb 3, 2004)

^ is correct again (must study alot)


----------



## Rissole (Feb 3, 2004)

*doh* Waaaay to slow...


----------



## Rissole (Feb 3, 2004)

^AJ is very musclar and hot


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 3, 2004)

^making me say awwww (both riss and jen!)  *HUGS*


----------



## Rissole (Feb 3, 2004)

^is not talkin about self but atherjen


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 3, 2004)

^talks to himself


----------



## Arthur2004 (Feb 3, 2004)

^Saw the movie "My Big Fat Greek Wedding" and loved it


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2004)

^looks like a greek..


----------



## Arthur2004 (Feb 3, 2004)

^is wrong


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2004)

^needs to elaborate


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 3, 2004)

^agrees that arthur looks somewhat greek, altho more middle eastern IMO


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2004)

^knows ive been to Greece so values my opinion


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2004)

^is cracking himself up


----------



## Flex (Feb 3, 2004)

^is a H.U.S.T.L.E.R.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2004)

^is big Rons greatest FEAR


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 3, 2004)

^wants to get back to the gym


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 3, 2004)

^is constantly hungry and hates skool with a vengeance


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 3, 2004)

^is deep into the hip hop game


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 3, 2004)

^loves to kick it and listen to music


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 3, 2004)

^is in the process of uploading some freakin pics


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 3, 2004)

^is bored as hell


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 3, 2004)

^will no longer be a mystery when pics are uploaded


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 3, 2004)

^is freakin hot


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 3, 2004)

^is totally fast


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 3, 2004)

^is talkin bout Greeky


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 3, 2004)

^needs glasses


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 3, 2004)

^is totally cute


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 3, 2004)

^is generous with compliments


----------



## Flex (Feb 3, 2004)

^doesn't realize that all the guys that compliment her actually don't need glasses


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 3, 2004)

^finally came back from DISNEYLAND


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 3, 2004)

<never been to disneyland


----------



## Eggs (Feb 3, 2004)

^ Needs to go to Disneyworld with Dave!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2004)

^needs to visit there and ride Splash Mountain!
*damn eggs!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 3, 2004)

^needs to take me to splash mountain too


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2004)

ok!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 3, 2004)

^ Or Premier


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 3, 2004)

^has a great outlook on happiness
 (easy to do with a cutie like Jenny)


----------



## Jenny (Feb 3, 2004)

^Always has something sweet to say


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 3, 2004)

^ is hiding weapons of mass destruction


----------



## Jenny (Feb 3, 2004)

^ Crono, I'm SWEDISH, not from Iraq!  Or are you talking about the Swedish weopon investigator, Hans Blixt (I think his name is?  ).. Haha, well, I hope he didn't bury it in my garden


----------



## Eggs (Feb 4, 2004)

^ Only has doggie weapons of mass destruction in her garden


----------



## atherjen (Feb 4, 2004)

^is madly in love with a very beautiful woman!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 4, 2004)

^is a very sweet person


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 4, 2004)

Is very knowledgeable and sweet!!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 4, 2004)

^ Is from North Carolina


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 4, 2004)

^Provides words of wisdom


----------



## katie64 (Feb 4, 2004)

^Is beautiful, determined and a woman of wisdom


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 4, 2004)

^is stuborn like the rest of us.  Is caring and gonna kick some butt with her diet!!!


----------



## katie64 (Feb 4, 2004)

^ LOL, is a very funny woman too


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 4, 2004)

^Okay. and she has a good sense of humor.  Was going to say clean sense of humor, but we all now how we can get from time to time


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 4, 2004)

^Loves to work legs


----------



## P-funk (Feb 4, 2004)

^is doing a great job training for his first contest!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 4, 2004)

^Is a smart arse sometimes.  But it's all good


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 4, 2004)

^ is a great friend and never beats around the bush. Says what he thinks is right!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 4, 2004)

^is a posting whore... and a total sweetheart!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 4, 2004)

^Whoops, that was for P-Funk

Babs- One of the most amazing women I've met, 2nd only to my wife!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 4, 2004)

opps.. that was for Babs.. 
but can be for both of you I guess ROck!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 4, 2004)

^Now that one was for Babs

AtherJen- Sweetie herself! Really good with encouragment and motivating me!


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 4, 2004)

^is a BIG mofo with much knowledge


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 4, 2004)

^Likes to hang with post whores and SUCH jewel.  SHE HAS MY ABS.........GET HER!!!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 4, 2004)

^don't think he is talking about me


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 4, 2004)

^that was for Dfinest. We are all off now


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 4, 2004)

Dang, lets not all post at the same time......

My reply was for Atherjen...............


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 4, 2004)

Dang it.....now I missed Rock  ugh!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 4, 2004)

^>Rock  --  AKA, the bestest guy friend a gal could ever hope for.  

Okay, he also knows how to make a lady blush


----------



## P-funk (Feb 4, 2004)

^called me a smart ass.....no problem.....It's true.....although not a mean spirted smart ass


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 4, 2004)

^No, not a mean spirited smart butt.  Has a nice V taper, enjoys spending time here at IM and helping us folks out......


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 4, 2004)

^has a beautiful mind that doesn't hesitate
to share her wealth of knowledge


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 4, 2004)

^Knows how to bring a tear......<snif>  Hey bud.........you need to post some pics in the gallery...............we need to see how fine Dfinest is around heya.

^Also, knows how to motivate and lend a listening ear!

Oh is also from the State most of my family lives!  I'm so jealous of you guys................


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 4, 2004)

^is an exceptional person


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 4, 2004)

^Is a WILD man I want to see!  Has a beautiful beautiful family, a wide view point of humanity.  The best dad he can be to his daugther and be the BEST husband to his wife.......who both are wild.  People/couples can learn a lot from you two.....no dout


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 4, 2004)

^is a sweetheart who can sometimes go OVERBOARD with her compliments.    but thanks.


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 4, 2004)

^is the ENVY of single guys everywhere
  who knows how to make a person laugh
  and how to motivate a person


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 4, 2004)

^is afraid to break a camera with his photo


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> ^is a sweetheart who can sometimes go OVERBOARD with her compliments.    but thanks.




oops.........

<~~~~Is very VERY sorry....................


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 4, 2004)

for DFinest  --    Interesting..........He thinks like I do


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

^almost like an older sister


----------



## heeholler (Feb 4, 2004)

^lives in town I grew up in^


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

^should come visit


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 4, 2004)

^is very determined to achieve and succeed


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

^finally gives a compliment i can accept  *hope its true*


----------



## heeholler (Feb 4, 2004)

^would like to someday visit and yes you should accept those compliments cause they are true.^


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 4, 2004)

Is kicking butt with her diet!!

Oh, and loves peanuts as much as I do!


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 4, 2004)

^is on Tobacco Road


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

^should join peanutholics anonymous with me


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

^dfinest posted right b4 me!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 4, 2004)

^Is a hottie who likes to whore


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

^is a hottie who's past problem i can relate with and am so glad she's better now *HUGS*


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 4, 2004)

^greek goddess


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 4, 2004)

^has a ZEST for life


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

^still pic-less! and ty nt


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 4, 2004)

^I only speak the truth


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

^reminds me that i need to get a tan im naturally pale


----------



## Flex (Feb 4, 2004)

<realized how pale i was when i played intermural water polo last night (yes, water polo)


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

^should go tanning with me


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 4, 2004)

^should ask me to go tanning


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

^wanna come tanning even tho u dont need it


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

^thinks everybody on IM needs to take a vacation together


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 4, 2004)

^is always online


----------



## jaydawg73 (Feb 4, 2004)

^ has sticky fingers ^


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 4, 2004)

^ bought Finding Nemo on DVD


----------



## Jenny (Feb 4, 2004)

^ has an avvy of Santa's Elfs gone bad


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 4, 2004)

^total sweety with kindness and warmth


----------



## Eggs (Feb 4, 2004)

^ Truthful


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 4, 2004)

^has the Swedish Sensation


----------



## Eggs (Feb 4, 2004)

^ Ought to get himself a little snow bunny this winter.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 4, 2004)

^ Wishes he could be with his honey for Valentines.


----------



## Rissole (Feb 4, 2004)

^ Has himself a little snow bunny this winter.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 4, 2004)

^ Has a little sand bunny.  Er, I think so


----------



## Flex (Feb 4, 2004)

^is a happy boy.

and i'm a happy boy when i eat his name for breakfast.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 4, 2004)

^ Must eat lots of eggs!  Lookin large bro!


----------



## Flex (Feb 4, 2004)

^doesnt have the same defintion for "large" that i do. 
(but thanks bro, i appreciate it)

<eats lots of everything, yet can't get big


----------



## Rissole (Feb 4, 2004)

^ will get there with consistancy


----------



## Rissole (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> ^ Has a little sand bunny.  Er, I think so


----------



## atherjen (Feb 4, 2004)

is in a very weird location!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

^would be so cool to hang out with


----------



## kuso (Feb 4, 2004)

has a great birthday. lol

Damned....Greek beat me to atherjen and I don`t really know her


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

^just confused me..


----------



## kuso (Feb 4, 2004)

read again....I edited.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

^can get to know me


----------



## kuso (Feb 4, 2004)

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=287461[/img2]


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

^can keep dreaming


----------



## PreMier (Feb 4, 2004)

^Likes to dangle candy infront of little kids


----------



## Eggs (Feb 4, 2004)

^Is half right...

right now she's dangling alcohol in front of an old man


----------



## Vieope (Feb 4, 2004)

_ ^8.3 g of protein. _


----------



## Rissole (Feb 4, 2004)

^ knows how much protien an egg has


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

^r u sure? I thought it was 7g protein..

candy? alcohol? whats this nonsense?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 4, 2004)

^is blonde


----------



## Eggs (Feb 4, 2004)

^ Doesnt mind so much


----------



## PreMier (Feb 4, 2004)

^ditto!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 4, 2004)

^is starting to prefer blondes...


----------



## Eggs (Feb 4, 2004)

^ Knows where its at!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 4, 2004)

*Disclaimer* Not meant as a slight to any of you non-blonde types out there... but my preference, being for my girl as it is, makes me very much partial to blondes


----------



## Eggs (Feb 4, 2004)

A specific blonde


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 4, 2004)

^thinks just like me..i don't know what it is but i have a think for blondes as well


----------



## gr81 (Feb 4, 2004)

^^pretends to be in Oakland, but is really in eastern Wa. ha ha.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 4, 2004)

^ Is really 5'3" Indian man  

"Thats the bombdigidy!"


----------



## gr81 (Feb 4, 2004)

^^ was alot more credible of a person until this last post


----------



## PreMier (Feb 4, 2004)

^is in denial


----------



## Eggs (Feb 4, 2004)

^ Would be the bombdigidy if he saw "Office Space"

Great movie!


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 4, 2004)

^ can be seen in "Produce Gone Wild"


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

<is going to miami


----------



## PreMier (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> ^ Would be the bombdigidy if he saw "Office Space"
> 
> Great movie!



I have seen it... and sadly my job is just like the movie


----------



## Eggs (Feb 4, 2004)

^ wants his stapler


----------



## PreMier (Feb 4, 2004)

^doesnt know I have one... Its a Swingline


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

^is a swinger? huh?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 4, 2004)

^wishes.  

NO I am no swinger, thats NT lol


----------



## gr81 (Feb 4, 2004)

^wishes he was more like NT. haha


----------



## PreMier (Feb 4, 2004)

^is right haha


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

^is left


----------



## PreMier (Feb 4, 2004)

^


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 4, 2004)

^achieving perfection


----------



## Eggs (Feb 4, 2004)

^ Is confused by the confusee


----------



## Eggs (Feb 4, 2004)

^ is a bit slow...


----------



## gr81 (Feb 4, 2004)

^is wear a matching color in his AVI, how cute. lol


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 4, 2004)

^keeping it real by keeping it real


----------



## PreMier (Feb 4, 2004)

^has achieved perfection!


----------



## gr81 (Feb 4, 2004)

^has some shit on his nose it looks like.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 4, 2004)

^is a wiseguy [img2]http://explorerforum.com/forums/images/smilies/gunner.gif[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Feb 4, 2004)

^has no shit on his nose lol [img2]http://explorerforum.com/forums/images/smilies/afro.gif[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Feb 4, 2004)

^is tired...


----------



## gr81 (Feb 4, 2004)

^^is smoking a doobie from the looks of it. cool smilies man. I like the gunner one especially


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 4, 2004)

^haha ain't the only one


----------



## gr81 (Feb 4, 2004)

(dude, wait until you see the pic I found man, its is so cool. I will post it in a few days. ha ha, awesome pic 4 sure. you will laugh)


----------



## Arthur2004 (Feb 4, 2004)

^Found an "awesome} pic


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 4, 2004)

^has some awesome abs


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

^has very similar avi to rissole and arthur


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 4, 2004)

^has just had a fast one pulled on her


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

^tricky tricky


----------



## gr81 (Feb 4, 2004)

^^don't know very much about her, but seems to have pretty low self confidence from what I read. especially for being a cutie.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

^pretty much right


----------



## gr81 (Feb 4, 2004)

<I usually am dear. lol


----------



## vanity (Feb 4, 2004)

^has a nice ass for a white dude.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

^good friend


----------



## gr81 (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by vanity *_
> ^has a nice ass for a white dude.




sorry to break the cycle here but I am just curious to hear where you have seen my ass before?? and yes you are right it is very nice. ha ha


----------



## vanity (Feb 4, 2004)

^meant good fiend.


----------



## david (Feb 4, 2004)

^crazysexycool  gbc


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

^big loveable teddy bear!


----------



## vanity (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> sorry to break the cycle here but I am just curious to hear where you have seen my ass before?? and yes you are right it is very nice. ha ha




you're always talking about deep heavy squats man.
Hence, the nice ass is a given.


----------



## Arthur2004 (Feb 4, 2004)

^Has been thinking about gr81's ass


----------



## vanity (Feb 4, 2004)

^is making shadow puppets in his avi.


----------



## Arthur2004 (Feb 5, 2004)

^is still thinking about gr81's ass


----------



## atherjen (Feb 5, 2004)

^has come killer peaks on his Bi'!!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 5, 2004)

^ is very cute.


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 5, 2004)

^always has an awesome avi


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 5, 2004)

^ is the FINEST!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 5, 2004)

^makes men weak in the knees


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 5, 2004)

^ makes  boys weak in the knees


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 5, 2004)

^knows me too well


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 5, 2004)

^ is brutally honest


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 5, 2004)

^is feeling a little weak in the knees himself


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 5, 2004)

^Works long hours


----------



## Eggs (Feb 5, 2004)

^ should take a nice long vacation!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 5, 2004)

^comes on IM at work


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 5, 2004)

^^ ALWAYS butting in before my post! 

what do you have greeky-about-to-post radar??


----------



## Eggs (Feb 5, 2004)

^ Has bad post reflexes


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 5, 2004)

^Looks better than J'LO


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 5, 2004)

LOL. whoops.

That was for Greek


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 5, 2004)

Eggs  --  Is in love with a beautful lady.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 5, 2004)




----------



## Eggs (Feb 5, 2004)

Umm, thanks Babs... its my butt right?


----------



## Eggs (Feb 5, 2004)

^ is definitely in love with a beautiful lady!


----------



## katie64 (Feb 5, 2004)

Is a sweetheart and has an incredibly beautiful woman to love


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 5, 2004)

^is back from the rock she was hiding under


----------



## atherjen (Feb 5, 2004)

^ should let me borrow her groovy shades!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 5, 2004)

^another Canadian hottie


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 5, 2004)

^ is very sweet and funny


----------



## Flex (Feb 5, 2004)

^is building muscle using GP's workouts


----------



## atherjen (Feb 5, 2004)

^makes me jealous that he can eat so much!


----------



## Flex (Feb 5, 2004)

^doesnt realize though that it all just magically disappears upon entering my stomach


----------



## atherjen (Feb 5, 2004)

^should give me some of that magic!


----------



## Flex (Feb 5, 2004)

^can have all the magic she wants. 
i'd like to actually keep some of the weight i eat


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 5, 2004)

^ doesn't know where his wallet is


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 5, 2004)

^actually DOES like to be touched there.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 5, 2004)

^Is a perv


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 5, 2004)

^Was joking!


----------



## Flex (Feb 5, 2004)

^is a cool chick with a hot ass


----------



## Eggs (Feb 5, 2004)

^ but only a little bit


----------



## Eggs (Feb 5, 2004)

^ A day late and a dollar short


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 5, 2004)

^ can count his fingers on one hand


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 5, 2004)

^likes swords named twinkle!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 5, 2004)

^doesnt seem to be on IM much anymore...


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 5, 2004)

^ is wrong


----------



## PreMier (Feb 5, 2004)

^needs to support the war machine  <--------- Click! hahaha


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 5, 2004)

^needs to hurry up and get his digital camera!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 5, 2004)

^Is coming along with his goals.  Nice work


----------



## PreMier (Feb 5, 2004)

^is FOXY!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 5, 2004)

^will have digital camera around the 15th


----------



## Eggs (Feb 5, 2004)

^ Better not post nude pics


----------



## PreMier (Feb 5, 2004)

^is afraid if I do I will steal his GF hahaha


----------



## PreMier (Feb 5, 2004)

^is j/k


----------



## Flex (Feb 5, 2004)

^will steal his gf (cuz he's hung like a brontosaurus..........vitamin haha jk bro)


----------



## Eggs (Feb 5, 2004)

^ Needs to bloody well get his own gf


----------



## PreMier (Feb 5, 2004)

^is s-l-o-w 

Damn u Flex! haha


----------



## Eggs (Feb 5, 2004)

^ Ahhh, biatches.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 5, 2004)

^is soft boiled


----------



## Eggs (Feb 5, 2004)

^ Can go suck an egg


----------



## PreMier (Feb 5, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Feb 5, 2004)

^doesnt switch hit!


----------



## Flex (Feb 5, 2004)

^needs 2 hands at once


----------



## PreMier (Feb 5, 2004)

^patriots fan!


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 5, 2004)

^proficient in punctuating with a multitude of appropriate smilies.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 5, 2004)

^ is poached


----------



## Eggs (Feb 5, 2004)

^ Slow again


----------



## Eggs (Feb 5, 2004)

^ Needs to get to bed early tonight.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 5, 2004)

^ Has legs in the morning.


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 5, 2004)

^ legless in the evening?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 5, 2004)

^is getting a new computer


----------



## Eggs (Feb 5, 2004)

^ has a cool av


----------



## Eggs (Feb 5, 2004)

^ is 1k posts up on Premier


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 5, 2004)

^impressed me with his posts on the religious topics


----------



## PreMier (Feb 5, 2004)

^has been here longer...

Damn Mayo ruined my plans again!!!


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 5, 2004)

^mormon, regardless of what he says...


----------



## Eggs (Feb 5, 2004)

^ Is getting bigger!

Hey HDM, you cutting?  Looking ripped.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 5, 2004)

^ Needs to get bigger too!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 5, 2004)

^is right.... but I dont practice 
EDIT: was for mayos post!

Evil eggs!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 5, 2004)

^ got that right


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 5, 2004)

^is going to get nekkid march 12th


----------



## Arthur2004 (Feb 5, 2004)

^has huge forearms


----------



## gr81 (Feb 5, 2004)

^^is a phat member


----------



## Pepper (Feb 5, 2004)

^^Seahawks fan!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 5, 2004)

^has an avitar that mysteriously changes sometimes...


----------



## Arthur2004 (Feb 5, 2004)

^Won the award for best use of a smilie


----------



## gr81 (Feb 5, 2004)

^^ looks like Vladimir Radmonovic from the Seattle Sonics IMO.


----------



## Flex (Feb 5, 2004)

^is a baaaaaaaaaad man


----------



## djrx06 (Feb 5, 2004)

^ his football team will lose sometime this century


----------



## Flex (Feb 5, 2004)

^knows nothing about football


----------



## djrx06 (Feb 5, 2004)

^ have fun with your 4 picks in the first two rounds.  Go get yourself a QB......


----------



## Flex (Feb 5, 2004)

^no thanks. we have a 2x Superbowl MVP as QB. 
but we do need a RB....


----------



## gr81 (Feb 5, 2004)

^^wishes he was Samuel L Jackson. ha ha


----------



## Flex (Feb 5, 2004)

^no no, i just kill more people than cancer and Jules Winfield


----------



## gr81 (Feb 5, 2004)

^^is a str8 killa apparently. yeah yea..


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 6, 2004)

^is a huge fan of No Limit, especially Masta P


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 6, 2004)

^just got his 15gb iPod fuck yeah


----------



## butterfly (Feb 6, 2004)

^likes Spidey


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 6, 2004)

^is a cutie and a strong woman...is it gonna be a girl or a boy btw?


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 6, 2004)

^is transferring to a college back in cali


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 6, 2004)

^is still waiting for a friend to take some pics of me so i can upload them


----------



## butterfly (Feb 6, 2004)

^needs a camera with a remote 

Don't know yet, but will tell when we find out


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 6, 2004)

^is gonna have a happy healthy beautiful baby girl.


----------



## Flex (Feb 6, 2004)

^Just Does It


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 6, 2004)

^likes when the patriots does it


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 6, 2004)

^likes mayo lol


----------



## Flex (Feb 6, 2004)

^yells "LIGHT WEIGHT BABAAAAAAAAY......Nuttin' but a peanut" b/w sets


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 6, 2004)

^is my long lost cousin


----------



## gr81 (Feb 6, 2004)

^^has crossed the line by spreasing that slanderous filth about me and no limit!! its not true!! h aha j/p


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 6, 2004)

^not a big fan of women


----------



## Eggs (Feb 6, 2004)

^ Big fan of women!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2004)

likes to eat seaweed.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 6, 2004)

^ Is getting pretty serious with his girl?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2004)

is getting pretty serious with HIS girl!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 6, 2004)

^ is damn straight!

So you guys going to come visit when Jenny is over here... or do I need to find some tickets out there?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2004)

^ needs tickets to 'Vegas for the 'O'!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 6, 2004)

^ is right, but we'll have to see if we can afford it... we're just poor college kids


----------



## Eggs (Feb 6, 2004)

I figured if we came and stayed with you, by then you'd have a pad we could invite ourself to!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 6, 2004)

^ Knows how much Jenny wants to get together with the IM ladies, so will see


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> I figured if we came and stayed with you, by then you'd have a pad we could invite ourself to!


I've only got a very confy leather couch..not big enough for two..


----------



## Eggs (Feb 6, 2004)

Sure it is!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 6, 2004)

^Is a wonderful man


----------



## Eggs (Feb 6, 2004)

^ Is the most amazing lady in the world


----------



## Eggs (Feb 6, 2004)

^ is in wuv!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 6, 2004)

^Is the one Jenny needs forever


----------



## Eggs (Feb 6, 2004)

^ Sounds like she needs some snuggling!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 6, 2004)

^Got that right


----------



## Jenny (Feb 6, 2004)

^Hams and butt are huuuuurting !!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 6, 2004)

^ Needs a massage!


----------



## Flex (Feb 6, 2004)

^dislikes when i eat his children for breakfast every morning


----------



## Arthur2004 (Feb 6, 2004)

^is going to Disneylanf


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 6, 2004)

^ can't bench a lb per post


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 6, 2004)

^neither can u


----------



## P-funk (Feb 6, 2004)

^is greek and makes fun of me but that's cool


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 6, 2004)

^is cute and imagining the part about making fun of him


----------



## P-funk (Feb 6, 2004)

^hehehe


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 6, 2004)

^should come to nj sometime


----------



## Pepper (Feb 6, 2004)

^^needs to read my 'random thought" about greek women.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 6, 2004)

^should come to NYC sometime

How close do you live to the city?  why are you in on a friday night??  you are a young, cute girl?


----------



## Pepper (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> you are a young, cute girl?



No, I'm not, P-funk..but thanks anyway.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 6, 2004)

^*blush* ty, im sheltered dont go to the city much 

altho i *might* go to roxy (?) tomorrow night

i dunno how far maybe 1 hr? 45mins? never driven in myself

home cuz..i dunno, the rain mostly, and a stomachache..

^^ pepper u r mean, so i left your thread..


----------



## Pepper (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> 
> 
> ^^ pepper u r mean, so i left your thread..




was I? I was just kidding you about encouraging Prince to get naked in the thread

I thought you left b/c the thread was boring as hell...which it is.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 6, 2004)

prince looks like a stripper in his avi

personally i think male strippers are cheesy, but he does have the body for it


----------



## P-funk (Feb 6, 2004)

the roxy is a cool place.

rain can keep anyone in.

you should come to the city more  often


*pepper, I still think you are cute...lol*


----------



## Jenny (Feb 7, 2004)

^Is a really nice guy who should meet up with Greeky


----------



## kuso (Feb 7, 2004)

A hot babe, nice lady, and good friend.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 7, 2004)

^ Lives in Japan


----------



## Jenny (Feb 7, 2004)

^Needs to be spooning with his cranky girlfriend


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

isn't cranky, just carb deprived!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 7, 2004)

^Is wrong  Sexually deprived


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

at least stilkl has a sense of hunor!
(how the hell amn I supoposed to answer that..and be respectable??)


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 7, 2004)

^has a sick fondness of snow


----------



## Arthur2004 (Feb 7, 2004)

^has an awesome quote


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

^has no location


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 7, 2004)

^makes cottage cheese ice cream


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

wants to try gbc's cc ice cream...


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

^wants to eat gbc's cool whip too


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

is telling the truth!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

^cant have none, *eats cool whip in front of burner*


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

is teasing a fragile person....


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

^is prob not fragile at all


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

probably has a cool, NJ accent....


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

^is prob turned on by accents

<only has an accent with some words..


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

^u know u got a jersey accent when ur JERSEY friends make fun of u for it


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 7, 2004)

^is going to get yelled at by Jodi!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

sounds like her friends make fun of her?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

<my friends love me but tease me when i say certain words

<cant wait to get her diet started and get on the road to leanness

<excited about her trip to miami and hopes to look damn good (just over a month away)

<prefers to talk about herself than others


----------



## Arthur2004 (Feb 7, 2004)

^Thinks i have no location.....


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

^pulled a fast one


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

wants to share which words....


----------



## Eggs (Feb 7, 2004)

^ Took a nice trip to the Carribean this winter


----------



## heeholler (Feb 7, 2004)

^ That Eggs is a Happy Boy cause that is what he has under his name so he must be a happy boy!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 7, 2004)

^ is a senior member, and thats not a sexual thing


----------



## Arthur2004 (Feb 7, 2004)

^Watches Countdowns


----------



## Flex (Feb 8, 2004)

^has a cool pic that he took while flexing


----------



## Arthur2004 (Feb 8, 2004)

^Has "Baf MotherF*cker" on his wallet


----------



## Arthur2004 (Feb 9, 2004)

^thinks this thread died


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2004)

^is right...


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 9, 2004)

^is giving this thread CPR


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 9, 2004)

^wishes he was giving a hot girl CPR instead


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2004)

^doesnt know that while giving CPR the person recieving can PUKE!


----------



## vanity (Feb 9, 2004)

^ needs to perfect his french- kissing technique.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2004)

^umm... has NEVER tried my technique. (thank god!)


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 9, 2004)

^ is envious of Captain Canada


----------



## Eggs (Feb 9, 2004)

^ Hairpiece


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 9, 2004)

see he knows I'm not a clown!


----------



## vanity (Feb 9, 2004)

^came before the chicken.


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 9, 2004)

haha, sorry vanity, totally messed up your timing there


----------



## vanity (Feb 9, 2004)

i've always had poor time management skills.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 9, 2004)

^is wrong about the whole egg before the chicken thing...


----------



## vanity (Feb 9, 2004)

^ is egging me on.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 9, 2004)

^actually made me laugh for once


----------



## Arthur2004 (Feb 9, 2004)

^actually laughed.........


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Feb 10, 2004)

^hasn't whored with Satan yet...


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 10, 2004)

^ a worthy whoring adversary


----------



## PreMier (Feb 10, 2004)

^is part of the IM Elite!


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 10, 2004)

^is achieving perfection in whoring


----------



## Arthur2004 (Feb 10, 2004)

^Hasn't been found by her yet


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 11, 2004)

^doesnt know that it is spelled FAT not phat 

<---Oh no im too late to get some good whoring in


----------



## gr81 (Feb 11, 2004)

^should get his cat some vetrinary steroids since he powerlifts.lol


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

Has some really good points he makes..when you can decipher his unique style of english.


----------



## Jenny (Feb 12, 2004)

^A guy with a swedish girlfriend who doesn't seem to speak swedish  Hey B, I have an idea, you should tell her that you love her in swedish on Valentine's Day!  That would be sweet! It's "Jag älskar dig"


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 12, 2004)

^resident Swedish IM hottie


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

hey jenny! THanks! I just saved that phrase toi my hard drinve so I can use it later!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 12, 2004)

^A very kind man


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

is going to get thru her little ordeal with flying colors!


----------



## Rissole (Feb 12, 2004)

^ fuggen champion


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

may be uglier than a dingo, but has nice arms..


----------



## Rissole (Feb 12, 2004)

Must b what God designed the platypus off


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

must think platypuses are handsome animals!


----------



## Rissole (Feb 12, 2004)

Is right.... all Aussie "animals" are handsome!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

is somehow, going to find his and his wife's way to Vegasfor the 'O' this year!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 12, 2004)

^likes superman as much as me. maybe


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 12, 2004)

^needs to eat right now


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 12, 2004)

^ Virtual BB is extremely small!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

needs to tan his arms!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 12, 2004)

^needs to go beat up some more super-villains


----------



## Rissole (Feb 12, 2004)

^powerpussy... 



> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> is somehow, going to find his and his wife's way to Vegasfor the 'O' this year!


Cant after i spend 3g's to see my bro in April....


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

^likes tuna


----------



## Rissole (Feb 12, 2004)

^ has been there b4


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

^doesnt know how many places I have been before(alot)


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

^likes to go places more than once


----------



## Rissole (Feb 12, 2004)

^ or twice


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 12, 2004)

^ doesnt go anywhere cuz hes a "withered, obese" nerd  (virtuallY)


----------



## Rissole (Feb 12, 2004)

^ must have a secret camera..


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

^doesnt know "powerpussy" is talking about his virtual bb


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 12, 2004)

^whores for referrals!


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 12, 2004)

^ should use his old avatar again


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

^is jealous my VBB can thump his  

EDIT: damn...


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 12, 2004)

^is a cool friend!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 12, 2004)

^is jealous of Prems BB


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

^shouldnt be too jealous... My VBB is the smallest on the block


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 12, 2004)

^has like 20 more points than mine though


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 12, 2004)

^has a nice arm


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 12, 2004)

^has a nice ass ..sorry i couldn't resist


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

^cant bulk forever


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 12, 2004)

^doesnt know the importance of fat


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

^has no idea that my pants dont hardly fit anymore!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

^is bulking


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2004)

^is going to bed.  Has 100posts today!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 12, 2004)

^should try fitting into my pants and see how easy its not lol


----------



## gr81 (Feb 12, 2004)

^^wants premier to get in here pants. lol


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 12, 2004)

^pervert lmao


----------



## gr81 (Feb 12, 2004)

Hey I am not a pervert, just sexually refined. ha ha 

^^ is perceptive


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 12, 2004)

^wants me to say hello to his lil friend


----------



## gr81 (Feb 12, 2004)

^^See you are the one that is a pervert,... my little friend. ha ha. actually he is my big friend but you know.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 12, 2004)

^dreaming


----------



## gr81 (Feb 12, 2004)

^maybe so, buts dreamin is good right!?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 13, 2004)

^not in his case


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 14, 2004)

^on the fast track of whoring


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 14, 2004)

^doesnt even have a clue yet


----------



## Eggs (Feb 14, 2004)

^ Definitely on the fast track to whoring success.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 14, 2004)

^lucky to have such a great looking girl, that i stare at a few seconds everytime i see his avitar


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

needs to go to Sweden to find a hottie for himself!


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 16, 2004)

^such a whore


----------



## Jenny (Feb 16, 2004)

^A sweet guy from Maryland


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

a hottie who has made great gains, er..losses \!

(Looks great!)


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 16, 2004)

^a cool guy who cooks great meals to 
use as one of the many tools in his 
arsenal to please his woman


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

heh heh..thanks..


^is gonna try said great meal tonight?


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 16, 2004)

^is gonna score more points 
with his woman tonight


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

^is stalking me?

naw.....lifting night...after I get outta here..for twelve hours...gotta go do chest and bi's. (and..cardio)  will get there just in time for...tucking her in....
You're right..I am gonna SCORE!
  

^is making me wish this work day would hurry up and END!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 16, 2004)

^^ Gonna score!


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 16, 2004)

^aching for Jenny


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 16, 2004)

^aching for burner02


----------



## PreMier (Feb 16, 2004)

^posts too many times in a row.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 16, 2004)

^kinda like this...


----------



## PreMier (Feb 16, 2004)

^And this...


----------



## PreMier (Feb 16, 2004)

^And this.  Should learn to edit posts to add information


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 16, 2004)

^is a whore-aholic


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 17, 2004)

^is a TEXAS Biatch...

and yes Premier, I got the idea....
didn't realized that I was posting like that.....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2004)

also works funky, non-standard hours..


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 17, 2004)

^is from colorado springs
therefore he probably drives like a maniac


----------



## Rissole (Feb 17, 2004)

^ is from Texas so probably drives a horse


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 17, 2004)

fo yo info i hate horses, they are big nasty smelly beasteses

oh yea ^(riss) err...lets see what do they drive in oztralya...oh yea.....prolly drives a kangaroo!!!


----------



## Rissole (Feb 17, 2004)

fo yo info i hate kangaroos, they are big nasty smelly beasteses and theres too many of them

^Has a wierd avatar (what the hell is it??)


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 17, 2004)

^lying, he knows he loves the kangs'

Its an awesome japanime called Hellsing

When its big it looks  better

its of a vampire behind a woman holding her


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2004)

must be one of them thar Texans who has NO idea on how to drive in snow..therefore getting in the way of those of us who do!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 17, 2004)

funny that you mention that

4 of my friends were in a truck on sunday (the day after it snowed here), and they drove into a high water ditch LOL

no one was hurt, but we all laughed it up in school today


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2004)

that's funny..you ALWAYS see upside down 4X4's here after a snow...people don't understand that it's 4X4...good traction to move..not stop....


^likes vampires


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 17, 2004)

^likes superman, but then again who doesnt?

Riss i post the full size pic into my gallery for you

im gonna put im my pic of me when i was like 3
youll see why


----------



## Rissole (Feb 17, 2004)

^ has a shit hot woman


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 17, 2004)

^cant have her 

thanks man, i think so too, i tell her how beautiful she is but, shes just like all other women, she doesnt think so....
lol some times i think women say bad stuff about theirselves
just so their men will complement them


----------



## Rissole (Feb 17, 2004)

^should get his girl to look at that post or the one i put under her pic


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 17, 2004)

nah, she might kill me for putting her picture up to be viewed by the public lol

I didnt tell her, but what she dont know, wont hurt her!
One day ill make her realize her beauty 
Then its:     for me hehehe


----------



## Rissole (Feb 17, 2004)

^needs me to come over and hit on his girl so she know she can score with a guy like me, that'll lift her self esteem


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 17, 2004)

^needs to spread his self esteem boosting abilities to the rest of the low self esteem girls


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 17, 2004)

^will be eating my fist for his next protein meal, if he ever tries 

j/k man, nah im more than enough man for ANY woman

fact-I could bang any babe i please, the only reason i cant is cuz i dont have "class"  LOL

just kidding again


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 17, 2004)

oops beat me there gbc!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 17, 2004)

(for gbc)^ Hot chick that i havent been introduced to, but would like to be,  has low-self esteem for no reason, cuz she knows she's IT! 

Hi gbc im Sean, nice to meet you


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 17, 2004)

^silly dude

hi sean im vivian and right now im a


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 17, 2004)

^cant distinguish the difference between a pig and a Beautiful Swan

(i kno i kno, swan was the only pretty animal i could think of)


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 17, 2004)

^this dude needs to get his chemistry home work done, brb


----------



## Rissole (Feb 17, 2004)

^should do his chemistry work!!



> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> ^needs to spread his self esteem boosting abilities to the rest of the low self esteem girls


Hey, it should go without saying that i wanna hit on you, ya fox!!


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 18, 2004)

^The arm of "OZTRAILYA"


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

^muscle lover


----------



## irontime (Feb 18, 2004)

well, apparently she's a greek blonde chick


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

^captain obvious


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 18, 2004)

^highly esteemed member on this board


----------



## irontime (Feb 18, 2004)

suck up


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 18, 2004)

^ ; funny drunk in the library dude


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

^yeah a suck up

highly esteemed by who???


----------



## Rissole (Feb 18, 2004)

^needs to go clubbin wiff da Riss


----------



## irontime (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DFINEST *_
> ^ ; funny drunk in the library dude


Able to take a joke 


Just never joked around with you before and glad to see you didn't take offence.  Guess I should've thought of that before I posted


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 18, 2004)

^takes a joke as well as anyone


----------



## Rissole (Feb 18, 2004)

^is a bit of a joker


----------



## irontime (Feb 18, 2004)

^likes to take pee-trips


----------



## Rissole (Feb 18, 2004)

^ has a good memory


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 18, 2004)

^enjoys sex with kangaroos


----------



## Rissole (Feb 18, 2004)

^betta watch out or i'll sick my kangas onto your pathetic cat 

Did i mention i hate cats......


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 18, 2004)

^for his info My cat Clovis is L337 and would Own
his kangs

cats rock dude

What animal DO you like? snakes? scorpions?  roadkill.....


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 18, 2004)

^will break off his size 14's in Riss's @$$


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2004)

^wears clown shoes.

I hate cats too Riss.  They dig in my flower bed, and shit in my yard...  Little f#ckers die if I catch em.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 18, 2004)

^^ Isnt too keen on cats.

Nothing a shovel or big stick cant take care of!


----------



## Brak86 (Feb 18, 2004)

^^^^Loves da cock!! ahahah im not tryin to insult u in any way eggs....just makin stuff up


----------



## Rissole (Feb 18, 2004)

^is ignored... Eggs is a top bloke 



> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> ^for his info My cat Clovis is L337 and would Own
> his kangs
> 
> ...


 L337?? I love big cats, tigers  Yes snakes, and birds.
I like to 'make' roadkill does that count??


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 19, 2004)

^Has an awesome link in his Signature!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 19, 2004)

^gonna hang w/ Ris in Oz!


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 19, 2004)

All of you people are hilarious, that you all for the laughs.


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 19, 2004)

^is in a "BABE MARKET" called Coral Springs, Florida


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 19, 2004)

^ has obviously been here


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 19, 2004)

^is obviously not departing there


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 19, 2004)

^wishes he were there now


----------



## Rissole (Feb 19, 2004)

miss ya bud...


----------



## Rissole (Feb 19, 2004)

has no respect for rules


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 19, 2004)

Miss you too M8! Has scary arm that get's scarier each week!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 19, 2004)

^let his whore thread die...


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 19, 2004)

^helped it to become almost double the size of any other thread


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 19, 2004)

l
   l   
   l 
   V
is naked


----------



## PreMier (Feb 19, 2004)

^is naked?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 19, 2004)

^is drooling over j-bo  (just like the rest of us)


----------



## Rissole (Feb 19, 2004)

^ dont know the half of it


----------



## atherjen (Feb 19, 2004)

^ is going to make a yummy treat tomarrow!


----------



## titans1854 (Feb 19, 2004)

^types too fast and messes up all my posts. i was saying how j'bo was hot but i edited it


----------



## atherjen (Feb 19, 2004)

^ is obsessed with J'Bo!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 19, 2004)

^is obsessed with herself


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 19, 2004)

really dedicated to working out, very wise for her years.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 19, 2004)

^thinks "power pussy" is a girl!


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 19, 2004)

ok this is all screwed up!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 19, 2004)

^is going to take a break from the site... too much posting 

EDIT: Damn to slow...  That was meant for me.


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 19, 2004)

^  you will never take a break

and thanks for the compliments...yah i was naked 

v is still naked


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 19, 2004)

^ might enjoy spelling naked as "neked" instead.  it adds humor.


----------



## titans1854 (Feb 19, 2004)

^lost you at "^"


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 19, 2004)

^isnt very edumuhcated

IM NOT A GIRL DAMNIT!  IM A GUY YOU RACE CAR PERSON


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 19, 2004)

^cant wait to get in behind "im trying" to burn him
with a good comment


----------



## titans1854 (Feb 19, 2004)

^needs to go pet his cat or somethin'

and i was laughing when the race car guy said that.


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 20, 2004)

^lives in California


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 20, 2004)

^hasen't found who?


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 20, 2004)

^hasn't found me yet


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 20, 2004)

^ hasent looked hard enough...my butt is posted all over this forum


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 20, 2004)

^ has beauty and booty


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 20, 2004)

^ is so right


----------



## Rissole (Feb 20, 2004)

^ better stay away from my girl


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 20, 2004)

^better learn to share


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 20, 2004)

^Likes rissoles avatar


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 20, 2004)

^ has nick name of WWII fighter


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 20, 2004)

^ is a pop tart lover 

Thanks guys...and Rissy how come dah butt is back 
Rissy does share...with my boyfriend


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 20, 2004)

just announced that....Ris is gay...
gives a whole new meaning t othe term: Down under'...


^^ is a lean pocket lover, not pop tart lover...


----------



## Rissole (Feb 20, 2004)

^ better watch it....


----------



## PreMier (Feb 20, 2004)

^is DEAD serious


----------



## Rissole (Feb 20, 2004)

^ is correct.... again....

Hey PreM


----------



## PreMier (Feb 20, 2004)

^Has killer ass cheeks!  I mean in the avitar... 

Hey Riss, hows it goin buddy?  No update in the journal? W/O I mean.


----------



## Rissole (Feb 20, 2004)

^ has a nice sheild 

Update in journal soon, have to work out my cals...
How many cals in a lolly pop??


----------



## PreMier (Feb 20, 2004)

^f'kin wise guy...

Not sure... I dont eat candy.


----------



## Rissole (Feb 20, 2004)

^ no pics in gallery...


----------



## PreMier (Feb 20, 2004)

^doesnt know who is buying a digital camera this weekend


----------



## Rissole (Feb 20, 2004)

^is buying a digital camera this weekend 

What type?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 20, 2004)

^has recaro seats!

I am thinking the canon A80


----------



## Rissole (Feb 20, 2004)

^damn good memory...

Canon=good brand My dad has the model under that,
its what i took my last 2 pics with... cept i had to resize them cause the pic are HUGE!!


----------



## Rissole (Feb 20, 2004)

^ just saw it nice


----------



## Rissole (Feb 20, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Feb 20, 2004)

^Thats it!

I might order online if I cant find it for under 300$ around here.


----------



## Rissole (Feb 20, 2004)

^ is lucky to live in America, that would cost over double that here!!


----------



## Rissole (Feb 20, 2004)

^ is now updating journal


----------



## PreMier (Feb 20, 2004)

^is lucky to live down under

http://www.inoax.com/viewitem.php?IndexID=5341&RefTag=Dealtime  Here is cheapest found.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Feb 20, 2004)

^I can't believe this thread is still being posted in!


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 20, 2004)

^been away too long!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Feb 20, 2004)

^misses me.


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 20, 2004)

^has a valid point


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Feb 20, 2004)

^wants me to stay for a little longer


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Feb 20, 2004)

^has to leave


----------



## Rissole (Feb 20, 2004)

^needs to see the movie in my sig


----------



## Rissole (Feb 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> ^is lucky to live down under
> 
> http://www.inoax.com/viewitem.php?IndexID=5341&RefTag=Dealtime  Here is cheapest found.


Sweet


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 20, 2004)

^has one helluva avitar

< looks at it for periods of time, then posts, then looks again, then reads, then looks more...etc


----------



## PreMier (Feb 20, 2004)

^Should post a pic of his gf's ass!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 20, 2004)

^ is a funny guy


----------



## Rissole (Feb 20, 2004)

^is correct that Powerpussy should post a pic of his girls ass


----------



## PreMier (Feb 20, 2004)

^knows it would be a nice pic


----------



## Rissole (Feb 20, 2004)

^should post a pic of his girls ass


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 20, 2004)

^is an A$$ aficionado


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 20, 2004)

^ likes ass 

and lets stay off the topic of Rissys Avi


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 20, 2004)

^ A$$-a-liscious


----------



## Flex (Feb 20, 2004)

^is a closet sex goddess


----------



## kuso (Feb 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> ^is a closet sex goddess




May I just step in here to say I`m disturbed to the extreme that Flex thinks DFINEST is a sex goddess 

And PreM....$300 would be a good buy....almost the same or a touch cheaper than the lowest Price in Japan.

http://kakaku.com/prdsearch/detail.asp?PrdKey=00500210410


----------



## Flex (Feb 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> May I just step in here to say I`m disturbed to the extreme that Flex thinks DFINEST is a sex goddess



AHHHHHHHHHH i was too slow!!! haha


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 20, 2004)

^Too S-L-O-W



> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> ^is a closet sex goddess


----------



## Rissole (Feb 20, 2004)

^wanting some avi action


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 21, 2004)

Thinks he can kick my ass!


----------



## kuso (Feb 21, 2004)

is BACk again! lol

Good to see your ugly mug around


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2004)

loves a good drink and good fight..


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 21, 2004)

^prolly likes snow and mountains


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 21, 2004)

^will ask girlfriend to take ass shot when she gets new digi-cam that shes been thinking about

How bout that Riss?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2004)

wants my gf to take a pic of MY ass for him????


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 21, 2004)

^^is "in search of...."


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2004)

is eluding...her


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 21, 2004)

^is addicted to "Mudge Meal"


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2004)

wilklk be addicted to mudge meal as soon as he tried them..if haven't already


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 21, 2004)

^retard that can not read posts correctly


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 21, 2004)

^likes a "Texas Biatch"


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 21, 2004)

^thinks his mom hasnt found him yet, but shes at his door step....


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 21, 2004)

^is wanking in front of his mom


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 21, 2004)

^sick bastard


----------



## Eggs (Feb 21, 2004)

^ Is right


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 21, 2004)

^is too


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 21, 2004)

^seriously, he's not wankin!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2004)

loves this thread


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 22, 2004)

<-----------is thinking that this has turned out to be a burn festival instead of a nice thread  although its quite funny.

^ is becoming a better dieter and trainer who is lean pocket free.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2004)

^ doesn't know what I had to eat this weekend..and wont!

needs to be on her masn..soI can see her on my snazzy new web cam!

Oh..and had brightened up my day..


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 22, 2004)

^ isnt logged into msn cause i am on and i dont see him. oh wait i do. but no web cam cause i just woke up and i am much too sad


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2004)

needs to know that I am at work..and cannot use web cam in secure environment.
Love to see this morning, 'bed head'

What kind of 'jammies' are you wearing?


----------



## Eggs (Feb 22, 2004)

^^
Is bored at work again!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 22, 2004)

^^ Is going to get a big breakfast and smoke some crack rock before church.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 22, 2004)

^^ Is just kidding about the crack rock


----------



## Jenny (Feb 22, 2004)

^Will get some good luvin in 20 days


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2004)

I've heard fo eggs and bacon, but eggs and crack?
not a good combo, my friend!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 22, 2004)

^in search of definest
Definest thinks she hasnt found him yet, but burner is right on his trail 

HEY no fair, if jbo gonna share her jammie pics with burner, she needs to share with the other guys too!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2004)

heh heh...doens't know what burner knows...


----------



## Eggs (Feb 22, 2004)

^^ knows something and isnt spilling the beans.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2004)

how did eggs know I had a bean burrito?
hey...thinking of possibility of joiing the...Army....reserves.
The guy next to me is doing more or less the same job I do, and doesn't get deployed.
Always use the extra little $$ per month..and my 6 years of duty won't go to waste...


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 22, 2004)

^doesnt have jammy pics btw


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2004)

ha!
^Hasn't sent them?
is back on-line!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 22, 2004)

^lucky if he actually gets them


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2004)

doens't need to worry..no jammy pics for anyone..


----------



## Eggs (Feb 22, 2004)

^^ Needs to wake up and smell the 0500 musters 

Sign up... but you get deployed, its going to be your ass sweating in the desert and not mine


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2004)

^misses muster! Won't admit to it, but yelling "hoooahh!!" early in the am makes him happy!

That's it, this position doens't get deployed!
Plus..I could use to sweat it out for three months in the desert..think of all the fat I'd burn off by necessity!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 22, 2004)

^better drink lotsa water then


----------



## Eggs (Feb 22, 2004)

^ Should join him!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 22, 2004)

^ Is getting some action in 3 weeks!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 22, 2004)

^ Is going to sleep in the mean time though.

Later all!


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 22, 2004)

^you both need sleep and whore alot


----------



## Flex (Feb 22, 2004)

^is a cool chick with a hot ass


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 22, 2004)

^ is funny and is a cutey with a tendency to be nervous around hot chicks  and he  is a dedicated trainer who will achieve what he sets out to do


----------



## vanity (Feb 22, 2004)

^has a nice afro.


----------



## Flex (Feb 22, 2004)

< isnt too young for ^


----------



## Flex (Feb 22, 2004)

WHOOOOA.........make that ^^ (2 posts up hahaha) no offense Van.


----------



## kuso (Feb 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> WHOOOOA.........make that ^^ (2 posts up hahaha) no offense Van.



^^almost stepped in it! lol


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

^ass licker lol


----------



## kuso (Feb 22, 2004)

^^nice ass


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

^hasnt seen my ass


----------



## kuso (Feb 22, 2004)

^^^apears to not know she`s chatting someone that was blessed with the ability to tell what a chicks ass looks like by her cheeks


----------



## Eggs (Feb 22, 2004)

^^ Has a wife that cant wrestle


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

^cute dork lol

kuso u nut, my face changes so much from day to day week to week, like my newest pic called roxy..well lets just say my face expanded since then LOL


----------



## firestorm (Feb 22, 2004)

Kuso are you going to delete every post I write???


----------



## gr81 (Feb 22, 2004)

^doesn't know what thread he's in! ha ha. j/p fire. stay cool bud


----------



## firestorm (Feb 22, 2004)

I know which thread G.  he is deleting my posts in EVERY thread. hahaha


----------



## gr81 (Feb 22, 2004)

lol. See your supposed to say something about me now dammit. of course thats how every thread should be!

^is just as sicc of bickering on this forum as I am with morons.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 22, 2004)

Gr8 I wrote: (^^  crude  in response to a post he made regarding Blonds butt.  He deleted it.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 22, 2004)

ok ok ^^^is a funny guy whos humor is understood by few.  hahahaha


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

^not exactly an angel

remember the comment about my boobs? *ahem*


----------



## gr81 (Feb 22, 2004)

I feel ya. its a bunch of nonsense


----------



## firestorm (Feb 22, 2004)

He is whining because he doesn't like being treated the way he did us in that closed thread.  He can dish it out "In public" but can't take it.


----------



## gr81 (Feb 22, 2004)

^is once again on the same page as GR. lol

yup, sounds pretty hipcritical to me. but then again it wouldn't be IM if we didn't have some bitch ass mo fos runnin trying to run the place. I am so tired of some of the people and the frontin they do I am bouts tp say fuck it and leave!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> ^not exactly an angel
> 
> remember the comment about my boobs? *ahem*



^^ fire said GBC had nice boobs to match the rest of her.  he didn't use the word T**S etc.  He kept his compliment gentlemanly.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm beginning to feel the same way as GR8.  Some of these people just take all the fun out of coming here.  I have better things to do then take abuse from little punk asses with cyber muscles.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 22, 2004)

In fact GR8,, I'm finishing this online compitition and I think then I'll hit another forum.  I'll keep you posted as to which one bro.


----------



## gr81 (Feb 22, 2004)

aiight man. Don't go no where without me. true playas gotta stick together. I really am getting tired of alot of the cats on here. It doesn't even matter if you are completely helpful to someone, they can still turn around and act liek a bitch to you. I guess you get no respect for helping someone out huh. Fucc that shit. much luv Fire.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

^is not following the thread's rules


----------



## firestorm (Feb 22, 2004)

there just seems to always be one person to kick you for what you suggest.  The bad thing is that they are usually one of the moderators.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 22, 2004)

Every single argument I've gotten into here with the exception of yours G was with moderators.  Either they question my integrity or simply slam me.   Who need it??  It's not like this is the only Forum on the net.  I'd be gone already except for that online complition.  I started so I can't walk out on it. Those people are my friends here so I'm staying till its over.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> ^is not following the thread's rules


^^^^  Is totally correct and fire appologizes.  he isn't much for PMs sorry.


----------



## Rissole (Feb 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I'm beginning to feel the same way as GR8.  Some of these people just take all the fun out of coming here.  I have better things to do then take abuse from little punk asses with cyber muscles.


What the fuck's this about Fire???
You better tell where your goin....


----------



## firestorm (Feb 22, 2004)

Riss I'll be sending out PMs to my buddies don't you worry about that my friend.


----------



## Rissole (Feb 22, 2004)

^top bloke who dont sound like i thought he would


----------



## firestorm (Feb 23, 2004)

^ sounded and spoke as I did expect.  Friendly and very cheerful.  ONe hell of a guy.


----------



## Rissole (Feb 23, 2004)

^ never ended up calling me back


----------



## firestorm (Feb 23, 2004)

^^makes me feel guilty so will call him tonight


----------



## Rissole (Feb 23, 2004)

^how many hrs wuld that be


----------



## firestorm (Feb 23, 2004)

is someone on the phone right now?  I jsut tried calling


----------



## Rissole (Feb 23, 2004)

its me online  I'll hang up if you want....
It shoulda diverted to my mobile though


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 23, 2004)

^ tell fire that he isnt going anywhere


----------



## Eggs (Feb 23, 2004)

^^ Needs to get better!


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 23, 2004)

^knows best....and knows how to treat a lady....can you offer seminars?


----------



## Eggs (Feb 23, 2004)

^ Needs a guy who treats her well 

Yeah, I do   Growing up I got the smack down from my parents so much for messing with my sisters that I learned that women should be treated well.   Or I'd get a spanking 

Now my girl tells me if I treat her well she'll give me a spanking... its funny how things change like that


----------



## Eggs (Feb 23, 2004)

^^ Is kidding about his girl spanking him


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2004)

^is covering himself!


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 23, 2004)

^ VA resident


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2004)

^can read!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 23, 2004)

Doesn't talk to me anymore


----------



## Rissole (Feb 23, 2004)

Is upset Rock..... fix it....


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2004)

^is doing freaking awesome with this competition!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2004)

^Has been extremely depressed and overwhelmed and hasn't talked much to anyone lately. But still loves Babs as much as ever!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 23, 2004)

^Needs to cheer up and take his own advice.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 23, 2004)

^Is appreciative rock still loves me


----------



## Flex (Feb 23, 2004)

^is fighting some evil supervillian The Great Endo


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 23, 2004)

^Put a GREAT BIG smile on my face


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 23, 2004)

^Appreciates what she has


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 23, 2004)

^Still needs to add his pics  :Grin:


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 23, 2004)

^died her hair to Auburn when it should've turned ligt brown................Did her hubbie's hair too and it turned orange

How's that.....Same color stuff, etc...


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2004)

^My internet wife!!  I did the same thing, my hair turned bright orange. Had to go to work like that


----------



## Rissole (Feb 23, 2004)

^should always shave his head


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 23, 2004)

^Cares about my feelings

Thanks bud


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 23, 2004)

^gorgeous strong woman going thru a lot right now


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 23, 2004)

^pretty girl who doesnt need to cover up with those sun-glasses

damn everyday i get on, theres a new page on this thread 

Yo Riss, this weeks arm pic is better than the last one, more triceps visible


----------



## firestorm (Feb 23, 2004)

Is one of my very best friends and she knows it.


----------



## Rissole (Feb 23, 2004)

^very funny guy that can now say "canberra" and "melbourne"


----------



## firestorm (Feb 23, 2004)

^ is a very patient teacher of the Australlian accent and a pleasure to talk to even if he has to repeat everything 2 to 3 times for me.  hahahaha


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 23, 2004)

^is my little fire pants  we need someone to post that pic again 

psst rissy find the hot pants pic


----------



## Eggs (Feb 23, 2004)

^ Wont let old spandex die!


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 23, 2004)

^ are you would with a pic that made you laugh so hard you developped an 8 pack


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2004)

^Doesnt know I have the "said pic" hehehe


----------



## Eggs (Feb 23, 2004)

^ Doesnt know most everyone has the "said pic"... as their screen saver.


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 23, 2004)

^ supremely funny today


----------



## Rissole (Feb 23, 2004)

^knows some good humour when she sees it


----------



## Rissole (Feb 23, 2004)

^ has said request of pic


----------



## Rissole (Feb 23, 2004)

^ is thinking about new thread to post it


----------



## Eggs (Feb 23, 2004)

^ is a Wanker


----------



## Eggs (Feb 23, 2004)

* Note - That wanker wasnt intended to be pointed at an image of Jesus 

It was intended for Rissole


----------



## Rissole (Feb 23, 2004)

^wtf!! i stuck up for you the other day.........


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 23, 2004)

^is going to hell for insulting jesus  jk

damnit fire, you said i was a girl, b/c i posted b4 you and you hit me with greeks post

....damnit this is the 2nd time in this thread ive been called a girl

IM A GUY! I HAVE A DICK! IS THAT OK WITH YOU PEOPL


----------



## Rissole (Feb 23, 2004)

^has a dick
Said pic of Fire
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=212512


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 23, 2004)

fire your such a nerd


----------



## Rissole (Feb 23, 2004)

^now knows the true Fire


----------



## Rissole (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> ^ is a Wanker


Correct word is tosser.... you tosser


----------



## Eggs (Feb 23, 2004)

^ Knows his Aussie slang!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 23, 2004)

^^^^^  all of you are very funny...except J'Bo for bringing up the pants again. hahahaha  ok it was funny damn you J'bo for being funny at my expense.  And damn you all for forcing me to laugh at myself AGAIN!!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 23, 2004)

^doesnt know his slang, cuz if he did he would know its common knowledge  j/k eggies


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 23, 2004)

> ^doesnt know his slang, cuz if he did he would know its common knowledge  j/k eggies


^was meant for eggs


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 23, 2004)

hey fire, i was just looking into some spandex, could you recommend anything


----------



## firestorm (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> ^is going to hell for insulting jesus  jk
> 
> damnit fire, you said i was a girl, b/c i posted b4 you and you hit me with greeks post
> ...




Am certain I appologized to ^^^  for my mistake.  Didn't I?


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 23, 2004)

^  fearless person with male genitals (in case anyone remains unsure)


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 23, 2004)

^ posted too late and now it makes no sense.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 23, 2004)

DAMN you RISSS, you posted that pic again!!! That's it Im not playing this game anymore.  I'm taking my keyboard and going home!  Damn bloke.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> ^ posted too late and now it makes no sense.




^may post late but is still one super smoken gal. And I really like her tremendously expecially after her sweet supportive PM.  kisses to her


----------



## Flex (Feb 23, 2004)

^scares his children when he's working out downstairs and yells at the top of his lungs....

"LIGHTWEIGHT........YEAH BUDDY..............LET'S GOOOOO........LIGHT WEIGHT BABAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY"


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> ^  fearless person with male genitals (in case anyone remains unsure)



Hey, I didn't even post yet! Thanks anyway.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 23, 2004)

^still needs to tell me about spandex

oooh i didnt see that post about you apologizing fire

sorry i burned you a little there!  friends?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 23, 2004)

everybody is posting too fast lol


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 23, 2004)

===FOR NIKEGURL====

I GOT THE POST THANKS


----------



## firestorm (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> ^scares his children when he's working out downstairs and yells at the top of his lungs....
> 
> "LIGHTWEIGHT........YEAH BUDDY..............LET'S GOOOOO........LIGHT WEIGHT BABAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY"



^^^^^made me laugh my ass off on that one.  Scary thing is I got a visual of that for some reason which really made it funny.  My kids do come down there when I'm working out so it really got me good.
High five to Flex.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> ^still needs to tell me about spandex
> 
> oooh i didnt see that post about you apologizing fire
> ...



^^^^is a good "person" so no worries. I've been burned worse my friend.   
As for the spandex  you need to visit a wrestling camp and you get them when you try out.  Are you big enough to try out yet???  hahahahahaha


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 23, 2004)

^looks like one of those old british rock stars from the 70's in his

said pic


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 23, 2004)

^might as well stay in this thread, becuase new post comes every minute


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2004)

^has trouble keeping up with posting


----------



## Eggs (Feb 23, 2004)

^ Has trouble keeping up with school work because of his posting


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 23, 2004)

^apparently has same problems


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 23, 2004)

woo  oooh


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2004)

^burned Justin, good one!


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 23, 2004)

^ has a drastically improved arm!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2004)

^looks sexy in AVI!


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 23, 2004)

^ has made me wonder who ELSE has trouble keeping up with posts.


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 23, 2004)

^ is actually blushing.  (thanks rock!)


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2004)

^very funny too!


----------



## Vieope (Feb 23, 2004)

_ ^Champion of the hernia contest.   8, right ?_


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2004)

^Wrong, I was 2 with surgery, 1 waiting for surgery


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2004)

^champion of wimps!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 23, 2004)

^^^ Hasn't invited me to Brazil for the M.gras yet


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2004)

^Thinks I have tickets to Brazil. Sorry


----------



## Eggs (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> ^apparently has same problems



damn you 

Yeah, I do post more than is good for me.  I figure I should just get most of it in now though... cause once Jenny and I are together I wont be around here nearly as much


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 23, 2004)

^nooo, you can still be on as much

and i meant as in you dont post fast enough
he said i didnt post fast enough and then you came in to say somehting to me too, but he got there first

so you have same prob


----------



## Eggs (Feb 23, 2004)

^ Thinks I was talking about him 

Nah, I was talking about Rock... he's in school too 

I'm just so fast you thought I was talking about you!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2004)

Likes my avi, thinks it's sexy and can't wait to see me!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 23, 2004)

^ Is right on


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2004)

^is a switch hitter?


----------



## Eggs (Feb 23, 2004)

^ Needs to stop hitting his own switch.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2004)

^ Seems mad.


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 23, 2004)

Fire

^ your children arent allowed downstairs when you train because they would get scared of you in those thights  jk hun yah know i luv yah  but i just couldnt resist


----------



## Rissole (Feb 23, 2004)

^has the most fantastic body eva


----------



## Rissole (Feb 23, 2004)

^feels like posting this again

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=212512


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 23, 2004)

^ is the most complimenting man i know


----------



## firestorm (Feb 23, 2004)

^  thinks someone it going for a trip down under and I don't mean Australia...  a little bit futher DOWN UNDER!!!  Bitch  lol


----------



## Rissole (Feb 23, 2004)

^sucker 

Thanks J


----------



## Eggs (Feb 23, 2004)

^ a little late


----------



## Rissole (Feb 23, 2004)

^once again


----------



## Eggs (Feb 23, 2004)

^ was too


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 23, 2004)

i think fire called me a bitch


----------



## Eggs (Feb 23, 2004)

*changed cause it just kinda came out at the wrong time


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2004)

^LOL!

Both those were meant for riss im sure


----------



## Eggs (Feb 23, 2004)

That was meant for Ris 

You're just getting the short end of the stick J'Bo.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 23, 2004)

^ changed his post.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 23, 2004)

They were meant for Riss... that trouble maker


----------



## Eggs (Feb 23, 2004)

Where is he... lets kick his arse!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 23, 2004)

^ notices how quiet it got in here reeeal fast


----------



## firestorm (Feb 23, 2004)

a little hottie on his arm.  hehehe


----------



## gr81 (Feb 23, 2004)

^^Is a true friend no matter whats going down.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 23, 2004)

^^ feels the same way bout him.


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 23, 2004)

^ ahh your feeling the love arent you


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2004)

^ Needs new gallery picts


----------



## gr81 (Feb 23, 2004)

^^never stops to say hi to the gr81 anymore 



(edit) Premier beat me to the punch


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2004)

^ Damn straight Biatch!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 23, 2004)

^ just called my boy a biatch.  I think someone is in need of a good ass whoopen!!!  hahahaha


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 23, 2004)

^very KOOL guy



> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> .....called me a bitch



BITCH.....
Beautiful
Individual
That
Causes
Hard On's


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2004)

^Has to come catch my ass first   *is slow and getting old*^^ 

Edit: damn.. now im getting slow.


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 23, 2004)

^another Kool dude
but a little slow


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2004)

^Hasnt found him yet... and never will, because she found me first!


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 23, 2004)

^  a Funny guy


----------



## firestorm (Feb 23, 2004)

A very nice guy.


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 24, 2004)

^ a great friend....even though he called me a bitch 

dfinest...  like the bitch defin.

GR81...havent forgot about you hun...things have been kinda messed for me lately...plus i am still waiting for those nudies 

Prem...i have a photo shoot with Eric Jacobson in May so hopefully i will be in the mags soon and then i wont just have a gallery on IM


----------



## Jenny (Feb 24, 2004)

^A sweetheart who deserves all the happiness in the world


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 24, 2004)

^ditto.


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 24, 2004)

^delightful lady achieving goals
(for example: the Bubble Butt)


----------



## Rissole (Feb 24, 2004)

^isnt know to well by the riss



> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> They were meant for Riss... that trouble maker


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 24, 2004)

^Is pretty well known by Rocky!


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 24, 2004)

^seams like a nice 
< really just wanted to ask what this is >>>


----------



## Rissole (Feb 24, 2004)

^needs to know its a little person lying on thier back laughing
Roll On Floor Laughing...ROFL


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 24, 2004)

^sure as hell knows his smilies


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 24, 2004)

^wishes he knew smiley's like Ris


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 24, 2004)

^just posted


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 24, 2004)

^lame poster


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 24, 2004)

^knows how to post


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 24, 2004)

lol sorry rock, but when i get an email saying someone posted, i dont wanna open and go to link, so i keep posting lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 24, 2004)

^has no need for apology


----------



## Eggs (Feb 24, 2004)

^ Knows how to post ho it up.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 24, 2004)

^is #1 Postwhore right now


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 24, 2004)

^is ready to be there but should know once he is, he'll be there for a while, so theres no reason to pace around like a guy smoking outside of the ER when his wife is giving a baby

LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 24, 2004)

^LOL too slow again


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 24, 2004)

^just posts in smaller proportions as compared to me


----------



## Rissole (Feb 24, 2004)

^needs to keep posts smaller


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 24, 2004)

^has it all in the tri's


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 24, 2004)

^gets it all in the ass


----------



## PreMier (Feb 24, 2004)

^is a SICK mofo!


----------



## Rissole (Feb 24, 2004)

^is correct once more


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Feb 24, 2004)

^Wants to join my church


----------



## david (Feb 25, 2004)

lingering around


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 25, 2004)

^Should someday explain what "the Grove" is


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 25, 2004)

^this is the groove


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 25, 2004)

^ likes the groove


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 25, 2004)

^is a good groover


----------



## djrx06 (Feb 25, 2004)

^ Proving she's got the bubble butt.


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 25, 2004)

^dj is in USA silly boy...but he is a MASTER groover.


----------



## djrx06 (Feb 25, 2004)

^ Everyone wants abs like hers! And she is waiting to groove with RX!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 25, 2004)

^is moving up


----------



## djrx06 (Feb 25, 2004)

^ is a sexy lil devil


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 25, 2004)

^is GORGEOUS


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 25, 2004)

^a serious hottie


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 25, 2004)

^a seriously sweet man who gives great hugs.


----------



## djrx06 (Feb 25, 2004)

^ is  and she loves Mark Farina!


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 25, 2004)

<^>can i just say here that IM has got to be the nicest place to come to when your feeling down. Everyone i have gotten to know here has become a good friend regardless if we have never met or not.

BTW ^ is hot too...and i saw his butt before


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 25, 2004)

^waiting for her to get her web cam fixed!


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 25, 2004)

^is silly if he thinks it isnt working...i just make excuses when i look like dog doodoo


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 25, 2004)

^silly if she thinks she ever looks like dog doodoo


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 25, 2004)

^what he said..


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 25, 2004)

^now your just plain silly


----------



## Flex (Feb 25, 2004)

^has phenominal looks AND personality (why arent there any girls like that at my school?)


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 25, 2004)

^thanks punk. your a chick magnet waiting to happen


----------



## Flex (Feb 25, 2004)

<actually, i'm Superman, and hot/cool/nice girls are Kryptonite


----------



## gr81 (Feb 25, 2004)

^^needs to learn how to hassle these hoes the proper way!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

is stuck in limbo, poor bastard....GO TOWARDS THE LIGHT!!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 25, 2004)

Likes it in the ass but wont admit it


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 25, 2004)

^is following trap everywhere
to burn his ass


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

^ likes to whore up all of IM...  should keep it where it belongs.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

^likes giving "power pussy" a hard time


----------



## Flex (Feb 25, 2004)

^is a "cream puff extrodinaire" (WTF???)


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

^doesnt know im weak


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 25, 2004)

^likes to give me a hard time
is an understatement you bihatch!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 25, 2004)

^and i didnt start your poop whoring
i was just following suit


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> ^is following trap everywhere
> to burn his ass



bumping this one down cause it deserves a retort, listen good YOU CAN"T DO ANYTHING TO MY ASS,IT"S OFF LIMITS!!


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 26, 2004)

why does this turn into a love thread when the girls are here and a bashing thread when the guys enter? cant we all just make love not war


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 26, 2004)

^ always has great ideas


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

Has an odd combination of musical tastes....


----------



## djrx06 (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> why does this turn into a love thread when the girls are here and a bashing thread when the guys enter? cant we all just make love not war



^ (refering back to this post) ....... Are you saying that this  means both love and war?  I agree!!!!  I like your point of view on things.....   (FYI.....my mind is in the gutter as of late  )


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 26, 2004)

^cant understand reply

shes just saying that she wants to make love to me


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 26, 2004)

^dj was right  can be love and war.. i like the love part best though


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

has her hands in all the wrong places (reffering to avi)


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 26, 2004)

^doesnt know that there isnt much to cover there anyways


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

doesn't realize that this hardcore perv doesn't care


----------



## camarosuper6 (Feb 26, 2004)

This guy has no neck !


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

lol, this fella is observant (necks are overrated  )


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 26, 2004)

^ has some big a$$ traps


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 26, 2004)

^has been illusioned over trap's traps!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Feb 26, 2004)

Wonders why his cat powerlifts and doesnt chase yarn instead?


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 26, 2004)

^quick witted Californian


----------



## camarosuper6 (Feb 26, 2004)

DFINEST basketball player I have ever watched from Maryland is Joe Smith, although he is not DFINEST in the NBA by far.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Feb 26, 2004)

Is one handsome devil


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 26, 2004)

^loves to joke around


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

Is good at hiding  .....  she hasn't found you yet...


----------



## camarosuper6 (Feb 26, 2004)

KNOWS HE HAS A NECK IN THEIR SOMEWHERE!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

Has a hard time dealing with being buff  (I feel your pain brother, truly I do... )


----------



## camarosuper6 (Feb 26, 2004)

Is trying to out thread me


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

Doesn't realize that doing that will not be a challenge!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Feb 26, 2004)

Made me lose my motivation at post whoring... sigh...


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

Needs to keep motivated, in order to be the best camaro must first beat the best!!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Feb 26, 2004)

Its his world and Im just living in it


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

Not afraid to admit defeat, an admirable quality


----------



## camarosuper6 (Feb 26, 2004)

Doesnt need shoulder pads for playing football.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

can be the QB, I'll stick with linebacker!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Feb 26, 2004)

Looks more like a fullback.. but hey, you can play whatever makes u happy


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 27, 2004)

^his avi may cause seizures


----------



## atherjen (Feb 27, 2004)

^is a super beautiful woman!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 27, 2004)

^just plain


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 27, 2004)

^has super beautiful family


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 27, 2004)

^STILL has no avitar


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 27, 2004)

Needs to explain his (I think I need glasses...?)


----------



## camarosuper6 (Feb 27, 2004)

LIVES IN CANADA EH?


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 27, 2004)

Lives in California dude


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 27, 2004)

^cant think of his own shit^


----------



## camarosuper6 (Feb 27, 2004)

Should send me Pulp Fiction because I have never seen it.


----------



## titans1854 (Feb 27, 2004)

^needs to realize that duncan is horrible and the most annoying player in the nba except for ginobli and parker of course.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 28, 2004)

Likes to fight drunk and naked.....reminds me of my dad!!  j/k


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 29, 2004)

*Are you serious*



> _*Originally posted by camarosuper6 *_
> Should send me Pulp Fiction because I have never seen it.



Go to your local block buster rent resevior dogs, rent pulp fiction, and rent jackie brown...... and watch in that order 





what are you still doing here 

How have you not seen pulp fiction i mean really man

oh and who ever is above me.... is umm..... nice


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 1, 2004)

> needs to realize that duncan is horrible and the most annoying player in the nba except for ginobli and parker of course.



Needs to watch more basketball, because the only thing annyoing about Duncan is the fact that no one can stop him.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 1, 2004)

^ avatar making eyes hurt


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> ^ avatar making eyes hurt


----------



## Rissole (Mar 1, 2004)

^funny


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 1, 2004)

^  has a half naked AVI


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2004)

^thinks I have a perm...


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 1, 2004)

^ Might have a nasty 70's perm.  Post pic as proof.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2004)

^doesnt know I have been waiting on my digital camera for a week 

Paid for 3 day shipping


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 1, 2004)

^  just thinks he ordered a digital....might be reg. film.


----------



## Flex (Mar 1, 2004)

^actually has a bigger afro than the smile in his sig.


----------



## Flex (Mar 1, 2004)

<curses slow typing


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2004)

^Hasnt seen NT's afro!

It better be a fukin digital camera... It was over 500 bucks.


----------



## Flex (Mar 1, 2004)

^^DAMN JLB........you a FINE lookin lady. how old are you....30? (that aint too old for me)


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2004)

^doesnt know IM NOT JLB!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 1, 2004)

Hmm...30?   Nope...OLDER!  LOL   Flex....do your math!

^  will get his digital camera...someday.


----------



## Flex (Mar 1, 2004)

<was just too damn slow premo


----------



## Flex (Mar 1, 2004)

^^its ok JLB, i looooooove older women


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 1, 2004)

Has a very cool superman avtar. I collect Superman memorbilia.


----------



## Flex (Mar 1, 2004)

^is from my dreamland


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 1, 2004)

^ has the name of my first car...


Flex.....so does the boyfriend.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 1, 2004)

^22 age
dont lie


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 1, 2004)

^  lives in the sticks in Texas...The big piney woods!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 1, 2004)

^is right as compared to big cities


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 1, 2004)

^but would never live right out in the country!!!
is scared of bugs and spiders...


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 1, 2004)

^Maybe closer to The backwoods of some strange city.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 1, 2004)

^ is 37, with an 18 yr old son and a 26 yr old boyrfiends.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 1, 2004)

^is having fun b/c it just began


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 1, 2004)

^still ponders what life is....LOL


----------



## Rissole (Mar 1, 2004)

^thinks i am only half naked


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 2, 2004)

Gives to much info and should crop avatar allitle more


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 2, 2004)

^loves sunny south florida


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 2, 2004)

She probably would have found him if he was in sunny south Florida


----------



## Rissole (Mar 2, 2004)

is turned on by my avatar


----------



## Rissole (Mar 2, 2004)

has cropped avatar (but not by much)


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 2, 2004)

^Has nice abs and is making MASS changes....

Good job darlin


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> is turned on by my avatar



<<<<< Is just jealous, he just has a five pack


----------



## Rissole (Mar 2, 2004)

^ has no pics to make me jealous 

Thanks Babs


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 2, 2004)

jlb..."26 year old boyfriends" (with an s)...who is the other 26 year old boyfriend....i bet i can kick his ass!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 2, 2004)

^  is the only 26 yr old bf.  damn typo


----------



## Rissole (Mar 2, 2004)

^ makes good typo's


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2004)

^busted while lying 



Edit:damn Rissole...


----------



## Rissole (Mar 2, 2004)

^
Has new camera!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2004)

^will have some naked pic competition now! hahaha


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2004)

^is just kidding.  Seriously!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 2, 2004)

^challenging me??


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2004)

^no... who would want to challenge a tri-pod


----------



## Rissole (Mar 2, 2004)

^ don't know me at all


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 2, 2004)

Doesnt want me to flex in my next pictures


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2004)

^is too cool to use the carrot ( ^ )


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 2, 2004)

^ lost me on "carrot", and yes I am probably to cool, thanks for noticeing J/K


----------



## Rissole (Mar 2, 2004)

^ has a 2 pack


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 3, 2004)

I still dont understand carrot?


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 3, 2004)

Hey Ive only been working out for  less then 2 month and my five pack still looks better than yours


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 3, 2004)

^Needs a reality check


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 3, 2004)

Looks out for friends.... good trait


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 3, 2004)

^Has a GREAT personality


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> ^Has a GREAT personality



Dido (sp)


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 3, 2004)

^is aware of spelling flaw (ditto)


----------



## Rissole (Mar 3, 2004)

^ is a goot spella 



> _*Originally posted by Spitfire *_
> Hey Ive only been working out for  less then 2 month and my five pack still looks better than yours


You think....


----------



## Yanger (Mar 3, 2004)

^ has a scary midsection


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 3, 2004)

^a new member who fits right in


----------



## Yanger (Mar 3, 2004)

^Because muscle is sexier than MAN TITTIES


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 3, 2004)

^ knows that man titties are not sexy


----------



## Yanger (Mar 3, 2004)

Speaking of man titties....

Goes back about 10 years...chunky buddy gets drunk at a frat party, passes out in the dorm room, girls start by putting lipstick and other make up on him...they take off his shirt to draw more on him when one girl giggles, HE HAS BIGGER TITS THAN ME....well long story short he woke up with a braw on....

so boys and girls....just another disadvantage of man titties


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Mar 3, 2004)

^Likes checking out naked fat guys.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 4, 2004)

^Has been in hiding


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 4, 2004)

^ Is a sweet person


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 4, 2004)

^Has both inner and outer beauty  Just look at that smile


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 4, 2004)

^has an awesome fighting spirit!


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 4, 2004)

^another fan of Babsiegirl's fighting spirit
  (I admire it also)


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 5, 2004)

^ must not watch jerry springer

"Drama is the result of an attempt
to find wholeness & success
in the midst of forces that have been
birthed in chaos and nurtured in confusion.
-- No More Drama"


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 5, 2004)

^must be a Jerry Springer fan;
  I don't watch much daytime t.v....
  Drama is something that enters everyone's life,
  I refuse to let it have rule over me


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 5, 2004)

^ is a smart man. i choose not to pollute my mind as well. i only pollute it with cooking shows and home fix-it programs


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 5, 2004)

World perfect woman 
she cooks, she can fix things, and abs like that


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 5, 2004)

^ not perfect but i like myself. i am a great cook and learning to build a house  abs are thicker than last season so i am excited to show'em off at the next comp. 


^sweet guy


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 5, 2004)

^Modest


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 5, 2004)

^observant


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 5, 2004)

impressive physique


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 5, 2004)

^ your avi could cause a seizure


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 5, 2004)

ititititiitttiiitt aaaalaaalaalalrrreeeeaadddyyy hhhhhhhaaaaaaasss


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 5, 2004)

Needs to see a doctor for that


----------



## CourtQueen (Mar 5, 2004)

^still wondering what the deal is with 'camaro'....Isn't that like an '80s fad car?


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 5, 2004)

^must not have driven a camaro



> _*Originally posted by DFINEST *_
> ^must be a Jerry Springer fan;
> I don't watch much daytime t.v....
> Drama is something that enters everyone's life,
> I refuse to let it have rule over me



<<< is definatly not a Springer fan, just wanted to make that clear


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Mar 5, 2004)

is a pulp ficition fan though

"The path of the righteous....."


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 5, 2004)

A camaro is an 80's fad car!!! NOOO.... LOL.  Im not talking about a dukes of hazard car deal, I mean a nice six speed 35th anniversary edition Super Sport that will eat a Mustang for lunch 


Ok  the guy above me is ummm........ well... HAS NO NECK


----------



## PreMier (Mar 5, 2004)

^is comparing a camaro to a V-6 mustang...


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 6, 2004)

^has a PreMier goal


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 6, 2004)

Thinks hes Dfinest


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 6, 2004)

^Can "Spit Fire" in Pulp Fiction


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DFINEST *_
> ^Can "Spit Fire" in Pulp Fiction



^Is clever

That was good


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 6, 2004)

^is MORE clever than I


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 10, 2004)

Is modest


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 10, 2004)

Still hasnt sent me Pulp Fiction yet.


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 10, 2004)

^Another Tim Duncan fan


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 17, 2004)

^Killed this thread for 7 days


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 17, 2004)

^Provided some CPR to this thread


----------



## TheRoyalOne (Mar 17, 2004)

^Hasn't been found yet


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 17, 2004)

<<< Is hopeing ^^^He plays chess


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 17, 2004)

Is hopeing the royal one is also the prince or some tropical island so we can have that IM gathering in a palace or some shit like that


----------



## Hanz29 (Mar 17, 2004)

Has a pic of a movie I watched earlier today......and of one of my favorite scenes


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 18, 2004)

Has very good taste in movies
"The Wolf" Is this Shit.


----------



## TheRoyalOne (Mar 18, 2004)

^ Is right about me playing Chess


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 18, 2004)

^is in a never ending quest to exceed his limits


----------



## TheRoyalOne (Mar 18, 2004)

^ is still hiding.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 18, 2004)

^117 posts


----------



## titans1854 (Mar 18, 2004)

^has a lot more than 117 posts. and some huge abs.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 18, 2004)

^ is a berserker....


----------



## gr81 (Mar 18, 2004)

^^is Naked in his Avi!!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 18, 2004)

^needs to pipe down and not tell the whole world


----------



## gr81 (Mar 18, 2004)

^^ is proud of it too!! ha ha


----------



## gr81 (Mar 18, 2004)

^^ wishes more girls here were naked in their AVIs?!


----------



## Hanz29 (Mar 18, 2004)

Has got what I need------ABS--------cocky bastard   J/K

anyone else think women with nice abs are a turn on, or do all guys like the plain-jane flat stomach w/ no definition


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2004)

^likes what gr81 has


----------



## Rissole (Mar 18, 2004)

^is correct girls with abs


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2004)

^is slow posting...


----------



## Rissole (Mar 18, 2004)

^is slow posting


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2004)

^is crazy...  

How was "I" slow posting?  You were pointing to me... I wastn talking about abs


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2004)

^has new quote in sig


----------



## TheRoyalOne (Mar 19, 2004)

^wants everyone to read the new quote in his sig


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 19, 2004)

^lives in a nice place...should accept visitors for vacations


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 19, 2004)

is cute


----------



## Hanz29 (Mar 19, 2004)

needs to back off, I saw her first


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 20, 2004)

Id like 2 egg rolls a pint of fried rice, and some honey chicken.    thanks


----------



## titans1854 (Mar 20, 2004)

<has no clue what ^ is talking about.


----------



## supertech (Mar 20, 2004)

Likes the Titans^ But the Broncos are going to win the superbowl next year


----------



## Hanz29 (Mar 20, 2004)

^ is confused.....has an icon of a superhero, and a devil smiley figure


----------



## supertech (Mar 20, 2004)

^ Needs to read what it says right above the superhero avi for explanation.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 20, 2004)

^insane in the membrane


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 20, 2004)

is greek ??


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 20, 2004)

^thank you captain obvious


----------



## Hanz29 (Mar 20, 2004)

^  is either wearing sunglasses, or needs to see an eye doctor


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 20, 2004)

lmao! ^is right on both accounts


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 21, 2004)

^is missed in Rocks whoring thread!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2004)

is looking for more post #'s in his whore thread..


----------



## Rissole (Mar 21, 2004)

^needs to get on msg'r more


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2004)

needs to be in a time zone that isn't 18 hours ahead of me..


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 21, 2004)

^has a pretty wife


----------



## Hanz29 (Mar 21, 2004)

^ lives in a state i'm dying to visit


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 21, 2004)

^new member, why do u wanna visit jersey?


----------



## Hanz29 (Mar 21, 2004)

^

Got her post in before mine,  lol   
I want to visit Colorado for the Mountain landscape!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2004)

won't wanna leave after he visits...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> ^has a pretty wife


not married, but workig on it!


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 21, 2004)

^loves Colorado


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 21, 2004)

^ would rather use soap and water than urine to clean his feet!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 21, 2004)

^too scared to wax his bikini line


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 21, 2004)

^knows that this is TRUTH about most GUYS


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2004)

ate like I did this past weekend!


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 24, 2004)

Is dislectic
Something wicked this way comes


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2004)

made me go look up that word...
(was spelled wrong...but I be smart enuf to figure that out..)


----------



## Rissole (Mar 24, 2004)

^cleverer than some


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2004)

^leaner than most!


----------



## Hanz29 (Mar 24, 2004)

is correct.....
i just started my cardio yesterday and I hope to be leaner than some


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2004)

already leaner than me....


----------



## Hanz29 (Mar 24, 2004)

can't tell I used special effects (just a good angle and a bad picture taken from a mirror reflection) to hide my somewhat "invisible" abs

ha ha


----------



## Hanz29 (Mar 24, 2004)

^ has to go now to watch the O'reilly factor

Damn Right!


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 26, 2004)

^bigger than me


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 26, 2004)

Would probalbly be easier to be found if he were bigger


----------



## PreMier (Mar 26, 2004)

^"Spits fire from his mouth, and lightnin' bolts from his arse"


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 26, 2004)

^Knows how to pay attn and a great friend


----------



## maniclion (Mar 26, 2004)

^ Is going to come back stronger and hotter than ever


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 26, 2004)

^Knows what he's talking about


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 26, 2004)

has secrets that one day we'll discuss


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 26, 2004)

^Is a VERY funny man


----------



## PreMier (Mar 26, 2004)

^Is an IM superhottie!  And she knows what she is talkin about.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 26, 2004)

Likes M. Bison (not the cow)


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 26, 2004)

Wishes he were also an IM Superhottie


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 26, 2004)

Is to slow


----------



## PreMier (Mar 26, 2004)

Camaro-- its M. Byson. 
Spitfire-- Why would I want to be an IM superhottie???

^has a retarded assistant


----------



## Hanz29 (Mar 26, 2004)

^ will get rocked in some super street fighter 2 action


----------



## PreMier (Mar 26, 2004)

^Doesnt know M. Byson is the baddest around..  Why do you think they made him the END guy?


----------



## x~factor (Mar 26, 2004)

^should post his real picture as his avatar


----------



## gr81 (Mar 26, 2004)

^^doesn't know that M. Bison can't handle Ryu and his shot/uppercut combo! ha ha


----------



## gr81 (Mar 26, 2004)

too late! blast


----------



## PreMier (Mar 26, 2004)

^is slow because he is a lard ass(VBB) haha


----------



## gr81 (Mar 26, 2004)

^^doesn't realize that is a compliment to me b/c I am shooting for the big 300!! besides, number 44!!! ahem.....


----------



## Hanz29 (Mar 26, 2004)

^ should show me how to put up mpg on a post


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 28, 2004)

^is a fan of gr81's mpg posting


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 29, 2004)

ALWAYS KILLS THIS THREAD FOR AT LEAST 24 HOURS


----------



## Hanz29 (Mar 29, 2004)

^ likes to use CAPS


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 29, 2004)

^is observant




> _*Originally posted by Spitfire *_
> ALWAYS KILLS THIS THREAD FOR AT LEAST 24 HOURS


Then post sooner


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 29, 2004)

Would probably have killed the thread again if I didnt post


----------



## Hanz29 (Mar 29, 2004)

^ isn't going to let DFINEST rain on his parade


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 29, 2004)

Uses caps alot at work, AND DOES LIKE IT


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 29, 2004)

DAMNIT,^is slow ^^is really fast


----------



## Hanz29 (Mar 29, 2004)

^ is probably one mushroom cloud laying mothaphu*a, muthaphu*a


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 29, 2004)

Wishes he could have a royal with cheese


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 29, 2004)

Was on his way in killin this thread himself


----------



## Hanz29 (Mar 29, 2004)

^ thinks the curl-hairstyle is making a comeback


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 30, 2004)

Needs to take my pics of his background and screen savers and use someone else as "inspiration"


----------



## Hanz29 (Mar 30, 2004)

^ is funny-----I'll show you my wallpaper...guess who


----------



## Hanz29 (Mar 30, 2004)

^ messed up...let me try again


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Hanz29 *_
> ^ is funny-----I'll show you my wallpaper...guess who


gave us an easy clue.....
the initials: AS come to mind....


----------



## Hanz29 (Mar 30, 2004)

^ has extrememly good eyesight....I didn't think people would get it from such a small un-detailed pic

what clue?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 30, 2004)

^will meet me some day


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 30, 2004)

whooopppsss!!!!  The first comment was for Burner

Hanz <~~~ making MASSIVE changes....


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 30, 2004)

Needs to show more pic like the one in her avi, in her gallery


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 9, 2004)

A fan of Babs' avi


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 9, 2004)

Revived this thread after a looong sabaticle (sp all over the place)


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 9, 2004)

Needs to reload.


----------



## Hanz29 (Apr 9, 2004)

^ has a new avatar every week


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 9, 2004)

Has a french name.


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 9, 2004)

^ Is ready to watch the Spur's defend their title


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 10, 2004)

IS CORRECT!

SPURS 2004!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2004)

likes to watch bb..


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> ^will meet me some day


can count on it!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 12, 2004)

^ need to hit da gym!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2004)

rubs it in, rippled guy...


----------



## Rissole (Apr 12, 2004)

^ is guilty


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2004)

Hasn't realized..I'm NEVER giulty!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 12, 2004)

^ is da king... forgive me my Lord......


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2004)

is a co-me-di-an..
(arnold impersonation)


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 13, 2004)

Looks like he is searching for Superman


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 13, 2004)

^ is the pop tart king


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 13, 2004)

shes got me all wrong
Im the Condement King


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2004)

^needs help spelling condiment!


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 13, 2004)

Has a hot wife


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 13, 2004)

Knows hes a bad speller, get off his back


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2004)

Has the quote from one of the best movies made!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 13, 2004)

Has some insanely ripped dude in his avatar who looks like Lee Priest.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 13, 2004)

good sig. 

nice to meet you


----------



## PreMier (Apr 13, 2004)

^doesnt come around much...


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 13, 2004)

^very observant. i took a little break to get my training and business on track and now both are flying


----------



## PreMier (Apr 13, 2004)

^doesnt know paying attention to small detail gets you brownie points 

What kind of business?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2004)

^is going to kick ass with TP-PT training


----------



## PreMier (Apr 13, 2004)

^is already kicking ass!  And somehow knows I thrive on high volume...


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2004)

sounds like a cafene hound?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 13, 2004)

^doesnt know stimulants of ALL variety have NO effect on me


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2004)

feels sympathy to my friend above for not getting the quick blitz of an esspresso prior to work out....


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 13, 2004)

^is a pop tart king 

business: boot camp classes and a healthy restaurant called upper crust


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2004)

is misstaken: he's a lean pocket king!
misses his chats with his north of the border buddy!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 13, 2004)

^is superfly!

If I was closer I would come to boot camp, so you could try and kick my ass haha
Good luck with the restaurant.  My sister opened one up in Pheonix a few months ago.  I dont think it is doing too well...   I hope that you have better luck.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 13, 2004)

Damn you B-Man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2004)

wha..what'd I do? I'm INNOCENT!

hey, J! Good luck in the restaraunt! post a menu!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 13, 2004)

^Is innocent... Just like the unibomber!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2004)

doesn't believe my smile?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 13, 2004)

Go here b-man!

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=613184#post613184


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2004)

^has great taste in humor!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 14, 2004)

^ would REALLY like the menu and i am afriad to post it  MOST of the items are concrete but once its all set in place i will post all the stuff, pics and all. sorry mr.lean pocket king (those things taste like vomit btw)  SOoooooooooo you engaged yet? things still going well? how are the properties selling?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 14, 2004)

Is teasing us with mouth watering delights....until then..must eat my vomitous lean pockets....

Kris and I are doing great. Am still workig on the more serious part of the relationship. Have some thing sto sort out first. real estate is picking up. Also, am starting into another business venture that you could also do. Will let you know about it later.


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 14, 2004)

^is a Bubble Butt Babe with high aspirations


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 14, 2004)

^hopes to God that Dfinest is referring to J'bos bubble butt...and not mine!


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 14, 2004)

Darn you Burner....
You're kewl dude BUT that was meant for J'bo....

Burner......kewl dude in a COOL state


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 14, 2004)

^thanks your sweet. yes i have high aspirations cause if you dont dream big you dont achieve big results


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 14, 2004)

Better post the pics from upcomming shoot


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 14, 2004)

Still hasnt sent me Pulp Fiction yet.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 14, 2004)

^Nice to have as a mod


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 14, 2004)

Has cute little round things holding hands in her sig.....


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 14, 2004)

Wants to put his hands on something round.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 14, 2004)

^I bet he wants to too


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 14, 2004)

VERY correct
< also want the full size pic that babsie had for like 4 seconds
<wouldnt mind putting his hand on those roung things also.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 14, 2004)

^is an ass man


----------



## Flex (Apr 14, 2004)

^has not been around too much lately so we're going through j'bodrawals


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 15, 2004)

^^Really Knows Me^^
^is in the same boat as the rest of us^


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 16, 2004)

Doesnt want this thread to die


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 16, 2004)

^apparent to us that this is his fav thread


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 16, 2004)

No her Photo thread in the Pic Gallery is my favorite thread


----------



## DERELICTE (Apr 16, 2004)

Likes your style 

LRT, 3 gun matches, skeet, whats your bag baby?>


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 16, 2004)

made no sence to me


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 16, 2004)

Understands the difference between carefull, well placed shots and just sprayin' 'n prayin'.


----------



## DERELICTE (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Spitfire *_
> made no sence to me



Guess I gave you too much credit haha

I notice in your profile you are "at the range"

So I think to myself...does he partake in Long Range Target shooting? 3 gun matches? Cowboy shoots? Skeet shooting via shotgun?


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 16, 2004)

Gave me way to much credit.
Long Range Target (if thats what you call shooting a .40 at a target 25 yards away) yeah thats what I do

Have you (if you are into hand guns) shot the XD series from Springfield Armory, The greatest handgun Ive ever shot. And that is saying ALOT.
I am buying one this month


----------



## DERELICTE (Apr 16, 2004)

I am not a big fan of DAO's and that gun in particular didnt do it for me at all.

I prefer 1911 raceguns so my view might be really scued

no, 40 S&W doesnt count as LRT  but i will take a .357SIG out to 50-100 yards so its possible

Glad to see more young shooters enjoying the sport, its a safe wholesome activity that teaches alot of responsibility and respect.  Its a shame the sport has been villified as it has. 

I live near the largest public shooting facility in the world, you can drive 10 minutes back into it and hit an Archery range where you cannot hear a sound its amazing.  

Keep it up, and pass it on, take everyone shooting you can.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 16, 2004)

^Scares me


----------



## DERELICTE (Apr 16, 2004)

gives me an erection^and intrigues me at the same time


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 16, 2004)

^Is up front and speaks his mind"yes:


----------



## DERELICTE (Apr 16, 2004)

^just aqquired a stalker


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 16, 2004)

Also likes guns

I would think if you were 1911 fan then you would in the least like th XDs, they are the closest dao to the 1911 style ive shot


----------



## Var (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Spitfire *_
> Is to cute




^thinks derelicte is cute


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 16, 2004)

makes no sense LOL


----------



## Var (Apr 16, 2004)

Edited his post to hide his sexuality.


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 16, 2004)

funny bastard


----------



## Var (Apr 16, 2004)

Likes guns so is ok with me


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 16, 2004)

^Animal lover


----------



## Var (Apr 16, 2004)

^ has an African Grey (parrot)


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 16, 2004)

^Wants a Lab or German Short Hair


----------



## Var (Apr 16, 2004)

^ has a big ass fish tank which I'm jealous of.


----------



## DERELICTE (Apr 16, 2004)

^IS officially my forum bf


----------



## Var (Apr 16, 2004)

^ Was very disappointed when I told him I like chicks
^  Thinks "Aushwitz" is the German Shepherd he nailed in his bestiality club.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 16, 2004)

^ is hella funny!


----------



## Var (Apr 16, 2004)

^ is a big dude who will be my bodyguard when Derelicte tries to rape my ass.


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 16, 2004)

^Has been on here way too long today


----------



## Var (Apr 16, 2004)

^Is a fellow TPPT trainer.
^Has been here with me all along and shouldnt talk like its just me.  

I post from work.  This is much more fun than helping customers.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 16, 2004)

^knows I post from work too!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 16, 2004)

^is starving soo bad... going to shrivel up and die!


----------



## Var (Apr 16, 2004)

^ Needs to start cooking 3 meals for work like I do.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 16, 2004)

^doesnt know I cook 4 meals for work


----------



## PreMier (Apr 16, 2004)

^is going to KFC and get a whole chicken to tide me over


----------



## Var (Apr 16, 2004)

^Must not be cutting if he's hitting KFC.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 16, 2004)

^must not tell anyone 

Program starts monday.  Time to binge my ass off this weekend!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 16, 2004)

^Easily amused


----------



## PreMier (Apr 16, 2004)

^has no idea!  I could sit all day and watch Greek Blonde Chicks walk by


----------



## Var (Apr 16, 2004)

^ is trying to work Greeky!


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 16, 2004)

^Wants to work greeky too but he is taken by Derelicte


----------



## PreMier (Apr 16, 2004)

^made me LOL for real!


----------



## gr81 (Apr 16, 2004)

^^ has just lost his training partner to a fatal accident recently!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> ^Must not be cutting if he's hitting KFC.


must ahve not seen those KFC commersials..saying they are healthy....


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 16, 2004)

^ Must be at work


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2004)

^is right..I am at work and drove past the VB court and saw the for sale sign on the fence....


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 16, 2004)

^ Just made me sad.... even though I knew it reality still bites


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2004)

^told me about it first...just giving an update...


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 17, 2004)

^is nuts if he thinks that KFC has any nutritional value other than gaining a uni ab


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Apr 17, 2004)

^is one hot momma.


----------



## gr81 (Apr 17, 2004)

^^ is a ball-bustin perve that didnt' vote GR for king Jackass!! I was one vote short ya know..lol             j/p


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Apr 17, 2004)

^deserved the Jackass award hands down.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 17, 2004)

^forgets the umisstakable power of the albob...


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 17, 2004)

^must be working again....


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 17, 2004)

must be staying up late again!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 18, 2004)

^should be asleep by now


----------



## Jenny (Apr 18, 2004)

^Is a great guy to have lunch with  And a d..  I didn't say it!


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 18, 2004)

^ apparently has Windows ME and doesn't think it's living up to it's potential (signature...)


----------



## Jenny (Apr 18, 2004)

^ Just made me think some to figure out his joke  I got it


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 18, 2004)

haha thanks.  Yeah it was a bit ambigous

^ got my joke


----------



## jakethesnake (Apr 18, 2004)

^doesnt being like touched..."there"


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2004)

^is misstaken...crono does liked being touched...just can't find anyone to touch him....well, there's tit..but there's no counting for taste....


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Apr 18, 2004)

^is a tool.


----------



## Jenny (Apr 19, 2004)

^Is a sweet guy


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2004)

^ doesn't realize her sweet guy called me a tool...


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 19, 2004)

Is upset Jenny also thinks hes a Tool


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

^has good taste in movies


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 20, 2004)

I think his wife likes me, do you see the way shes looking at me in the picture


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

^is obsessed with my wife LOL~


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 20, 2004)

If you cant find anything good to say dont say anything at all. so I found something good to say


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

^aaaahhhh, a smartass!


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 20, 2004)

I heard ^ lost a good amount of wieght. How much?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

^will hear that I lost 115 lbs in 10 months.


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 20, 2004)

Daaaaaaaaammmn
^Is alot lighter than before, lookin good man


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 22, 2004)

Posted last on 420


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 22, 2004)

Usualy Postes 'on' 420


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 22, 2004)

^ obviously can't wait for someone to keep this going...


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 22, 2004)

^still swearing off coffee


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 22, 2004)

^birthday boy...how was the party?


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 22, 2004)

Was left hanging.
women should never be left hanging


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 23, 2004)

doesn't like women to be left hanging





> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> ^birthday boy...how was the party?



Thanx sweetness...
Conservative celebration on B-day, 
a few friends treated me to dinner and 
the nudie bar.

I'll do the wild thing this weekend on the Md/Delaware beaches.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 23, 2004)

^McDonalds yippee!  Nudie Bar


----------



## djrx06 (Apr 23, 2004)

^ Loves Krispy Kreme


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 23, 2004)

^loves house and butts  pssst i have never had a KK, i just dream about them


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 23, 2004)

Is Blue daba dee daba do daba dee daba dee daba dee daba do


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 23, 2004)

^Spit's fire



> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> ^McDonalds yippee!  Nudie Bar



McDonald's  
Ruth's Chris Steakhouse


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 23, 2004)

I think we went over this already but he thinks he De finest


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 23, 2004)

But in reality he ^ and he V are de finest


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 23, 2004)

Knows what hes talking about


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 26, 2004)

^repeat poster...


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 26, 2004)

^ my state buddy


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 26, 2004)

^needs to post current pics of herself!


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 26, 2004)

^ will get to see pics in 10 weeks


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2004)

^likes pizza.  Too much..

Damnit!  Im too slow


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 26, 2004)

^ is afraid of big, DARK, EMPTY places


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2004)

^likes to scare people


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 26, 2004)

^ He needs to stop looking at the hotties in the gym and go hit on them


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 26, 2004)

gives great advice!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 26, 2004)

..oh, and Pre...
BOO!


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Apr 26, 2004)

^HOMO!!! lol


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 26, 2004)

^gazer!


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 27, 2004)

^kewl guy




> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> ^ He needs to stop looking at the hotties in the gym and go hit on them



I didn't know that you can actually do that


----------



## Jo-Anna (Apr 27, 2004)

^... has more time than me... I haven't had the time to look at the pics yet... I'm too busy getting into shape...


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Apr 27, 2004)

^needs hazing


----------



## PreMier (Apr 27, 2004)

^funny as hell!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 27, 2004)

lives in a near alcohol free city.....poor guy...


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 28, 2004)

Knows the feeling of thowing back a nice cold Whorsteiner Lager, or does he?


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 28, 2004)

Likes a Cold Whorstiener


----------



## Jo-Anna (Apr 29, 2004)

^ Responds faster to threads than I do.


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 29, 2004)

Is turning out to be pretty bad ass, Even though she slow


----------



## Jo-Anna (Apr 30, 2004)

Ouuuuuuuu... slow can be very nice, exciting, opulent 

Spitfire doesn't seem to know that yet...


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 30, 2004)

^is very perceptive concerning spitfire


----------



## Jo-Anna (Apr 30, 2004)

Hi Rock

I'm just havin fun!!  

Rock has no fear


----------



## OceanDude (Apr 30, 2004)

^ wish I knew her

(this is a long thread I jsut hooked into)


----------



## Jo-Anna (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by OceanDude *_
> ^ wish I knew her
> 
> (this is a long thread I jsut hooked into)



I'm not that hard to get to know... just keep reading what I post...


----------



## OceanDude (Apr 30, 2004)

^ situationally invitational and encouraging.

-OD


----------



## Jo-Anna (Apr 30, 2004)

^ very careful not to offend others!!

I read one of your other posts... very good


----------



## OceanDude (Apr 30, 2004)

^ kindly, desiring to see the good in others but at times slightly idealistic


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 30, 2004)

^ so obviously an engineering dude


----------



## OceanDude (Apr 30, 2004)

^ cute name and avatar - adventurous and taken


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 30, 2004)

^ well spoken!


----------



## oliver10_28_2k (Apr 30, 2004)

SUre loves to quote from good musicians...


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Spitfire *_
> Knows the feeling of thowing back a nice cold *MOLSEN ICE / CORONA* , or does he?


IS very perceptive!


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 3, 2004)

^ seems to be still waiting and searching...
    

judging from quotes


----------



## naturaltan (May 3, 2004)

^ another Canadian hottie


----------



## DFINEST (May 3, 2004)

^beat me to THAT compliment


----------



## OceanDude (May 3, 2004)

^ A day late and a dollar short.
OD


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> ^ another Canadian hottie



Yep Yep Yep and still getting better...
  



> _*Originally posted by OceanDude *_
> but at times slightly idealistic



^ speaks his mind

I'm not sure I agree with you


----------



## OceanDude (May 3, 2004)

^ situationally diplomatic, open to reason, pragmatically unavailable yet curious.


----------



## TheRoyalOne (May 3, 2004)

^ pretty open minded and will hold his ground if challenged.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2015)

^
doesn't know his limits and never really exceeded in life.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 16, 2015)

^
Made the most epic photochops of Kefe, used to have me literally lol

What ever happened with that kid?


----------



## SheriV (Oct 20, 2015)

throws macadamia nuts at cats while basking in solar glory


----------



## Swiper (Oct 20, 2015)

Is moody with a big booty.


----------



## SheriV (Oct 23, 2015)

^^ banned


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 24, 2015)

^^ should fuck in heels


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 24, 2015)

^^^I'd fuck you in my favorite heels.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 24, 2015)

^^ loves you babes


----------



## SheriV (Oct 25, 2015)

^^ has a shoe fetish


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 25, 2015)

^^^ has the stems to make the heels


----------

